# Official changes to Marriott Rewards program effective 8/18/18



## SueDonJ (Aug 19, 2018)

This TUG board's been understandably overrun with MR-related threads following the announcement several months ago that big changes were coming. Now that the official dates/terms of the changes have come, it's time to try to bring some semblance of order here.

PLEASE try to use this thread to consolidate all of the info in as useful a manner as possible. As it develops it will be either sticky-ed as is, or if it gets cumbersome, as the basis to compose a concise sticky. THANK YOU for your help. 


This self-explanatory thread will remain open: *Post-8/18/18 Marriott Rewards changes / Website and App mistakes and glitches*


These linked threads will now be locked:
- *Marriott Rewards and SPG Program Changes Announced 4/16/18 [Threads merged.]*
- *New Marriott Rewards Property Categories and Travel Package Requirements effective Aug '18*
- *Marriott Rewards: "Take Action On Your Travel Certificate" letter & LONG phone waits (+disconnects)*
- *I need 200K MR points [Lifetime MR status - MERGED]*
- *leaked Marriott Starwood terms and conditions*
- *New travel packages state 110,000 miles*


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 19, 2018)

And...the results appear to be in. Old certificates will be honored and converted and now we just have to wait to see what issues arise when people attempt to book (or cancel and rebook) using the old certs.  In particular, the $64,000 question is "Will Marriott allow them to be extended for a year (or two) as they have in the past?"


----------



## NJDave (Aug 19, 2018)

I just noticed on Marriott's website the following:

_*Platinum Elite and Platinum Premier Elite members enjoy complimentary United MileagePlus Premier® Silver Status.*_

I logged in to United but no status yet (not that I actually expected to see status already).

Since Newark is United's hub (and we are from NJ), this would be a major benefit for us.  We are Select in MVC which I believe gets me to Platinum Elite.  

I had Gold or Silver with United for over 15 years before losing it the last couple of years.  I enjoyed many first class upgrades (for US flights),  premium seats in economy, and better award availability. If this benefit sticks, this alone would make the program changes a major upgrade from my point of view.  It could also be a selling point to become Select with MVC.  I look back to when I was deciding whether to join the Destination Club and can say that I am very happy with that decision.


----------



## ACP (Aug 19, 2018)

This came through this morning, from our Head for Points Guy in UK

At 7.15pm last night, *Marriott Rewards finally disclosed via a Flyertalk post what will happen to Travel Packages which have been bought but not redeemed.*

They will be mapped across like this.
For bookings made before January:

Cat 1-5 can book a new Cat 1-4
Cat 6 can book a new Cat 1-4
Cat 7 can book a new Cat 5
Cat 8 can book a new Cat 5
Cat 9 can book a new Cat 6
Tier 1-3 can book a new Cat 6
Tier 4-5 can book a new Cat 7
For bookings made after peak and off-peak pricing is launched in January:

Cat 1-5 can book anything up to 30,000 points
Cat 6 can book anything up to 30,000 points
Cat 7 can book anything up to 40,000 points
Cat 8 can book anything up to 40,000 points
Cat 9 can book anything up to 60,000 points
Tier 1-3 can book anything up to 60,000 points
Tier 4-5 can book anything up to 70,000 points
Let’s be clear about one thing.  *No-one loses here*.  In each case, you can book an equivalent or higher value property than you could previously book.  For example, at present a Cat 9 is a 45,000 point hotel and you can book anything up to 60,000 points from January.

However, *some people have clearly spent more than necessary*.  Anyone who has a Category 6, Category 8 or Tier 1-3 Travel Package could have bought a cheaper package one level lower and still been able to book the same hotels.

It is also worth noting that, because of the caps,* from January it doesn’t matter what certificate you currently hold – no-one can book a standard or peak date Cat 8 hotel*.  Both of these are more than 70,000 points.  You could get a Cat 8 on an off-peak date which would be 70,000 points.  Check out the new reward chart:






I am surprised that Marriott did this.  Clearly some of its higher value members will now feel a little annoyed, even though they are no worse off.  That’s human nature.

If, in the last few days, you upgraded a Cat 1-5 to a Cat 6, or a Cat 7 to a Cat 8, or a Cat 9 to a Tier 1-3, I would certainly be sending Marriott a note to ask for a refund given that you have literally wasted those points.

The real question is why Marriott Rewards could not have released this information earlier, as it is now too late.  This is especially true given that you can no longer upgrade any certificate you currently have in the bank.


----------



## nanceetom (Aug 19, 2018)

Who would we write to.  We had such an issue with our one Category 8 certificate, it took days and then over 6 hours on Friday to get the points in order.  We had another Category 8 sitting, but were afraid to do anything with it until the first situation was resolved.  Would we simply call the Platinum line and complain or is there an e-mail we can use to express our discontent.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 19, 2018)

NJDave said:


> I just noticed on Marriott's website the following:
> 
> _*Platinum Elite and Platinum Premier Elite members enjoy complimentary United MileagePlus Premier® Silver Status.*_



United silver was a benefit before the changes. For platinum. You had to sign up on a special page with United that appears down right now.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 19, 2018)

ACP said:


> This came through this morning, from our Head for Points Guy in UK
> 
> At 7.15pm last night, *Marriott Rewards finally disclosed via a Flyertalk post what will happen to Travel Packages which have been bought but not redeemed.*
> 
> ...



If anyone does complain and has success please let us know, I'll give it a shot.  I just upgraded 2 cat 5 certs to cat 6 gambling that they would map over new cat 5.  But, I knew it was a gamble.  I took a shot, and I lost, so i don't really feel like I have much of a complaint.  But I won't be stubborn about it.  If they are willingly reimbursing points, I will accept them.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 19, 2018)

I do like the update to the app with regard to lifetime status progress.  This gives me a better picture of where I stand.

_[*Moderator Note*: Please take any technical issues with the website/app to the Post-8/18/18 Marriott Rewards changes / Website and App mistakes and glitches thread. Thanks!]_


----------



## SteveS1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> United silver was a benefit before the changes. For platinum. You had to sign up on a special page with United that appears down right now.



I'm in the same situation as NJDave , also from NJ. Do you have the url handy so we can try later.. 

Just found it : https://mrrewardsplus.com/en_US/
It says to try again after 8/22.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 19, 2018)

I can't find it right now (prob in one of the locked threads) but I know I read a new post today stating that we cannot change or modify an existing unattached certificate.  I hope this is not true.  I haven't read this before today.  Hopefully the poster meant for the next month they are locked and can't be changed.  I will need to upgrade two old cat 6 certs to new cat 5.  I hope this is still possible, even if not until Sep 18.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> United silver was a benefit before the changes. For platinum. You had to sign up on a special page with United that appears down right now.


The thing is that now, it is open to a much higher percentage of MVCI owners. All Select owners and above are now platinum and have this benefit now where before they were only Gold.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 19, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The thing is that now, it is open to a much higher percentage of MVCI owners. All Select owners and above are now platinum and have this benefit now where before they were only Gold.


Is this official, select and executive get platinum, presential and chairman's club get platinum premier?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Is this official, select and owners get platinum, presential and chairman's club get platinum premier?


It was mentioned in the leaked T&C.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 19, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The thing is that now, it is open to a much higher percentage of MVCI owners. All Select owners and above are now platinum and have this benefit now where before they were only Gold.




That's exactly my situation.  I didn't realize that this was a perk until I clicked on "Platinum Elite Benefits" under my profile. I have a flight coming up in two weeks on a flight that is half empty.  I would love to get status before then and perhaps get upgraded (I would at least get extra leg room if I don't get first class).


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 19, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Is this official, select and owners get platinum, presential and chairman's club get platinum premier?





dioxide45 said:


> It was mentioned in the leaked T&C.



It’s now in the “official” T&C’s.  It’s possible they could still change.

https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/terms/default.mi#vacationclub


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 19, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Is this official, select and owners get platinum, presential and chairman's club get platinum premier?


I believe its Select and Executive that get platinum.....not Owners.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 19, 2018)

SMB1 said:


> I can't find it right now (prob in one of the locked threads) but I know I read a new post today stating that we cannot change or modify an existing unattached certificate.  I hope this is not true.  I haven't read this before today.  Hopefully the poster meant for the next month they are locked and can't be changed.  I will need to upgrade two old cat 6 certs to new cat 5.  I hope this is still possible, even if not until Sep 18.



Marriott sent emails to each Travel Package holder indicating no changes may be made from August 18 through September 18. After September 18 changes can be made.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> I believe its Select and Executive that get platimum.....not Owners.



Correct.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 19, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> I believe its Select and Executive that get platinum.....not Owners.


I mis-typed... will correct.  Thanks.


----------



## Safti (Aug 19, 2018)

Does anyone know if you are lifetime Plat Premier if you need to qualify with 50 nights for your first 5 suite upgrades and then again with 75 nights for your second 5 night suite upgrades. I thought if you are a lifetime then you don't need to continue to qualify. I can't find the answer to this anywhere.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 19, 2018)

Safti said:


> Does anyone know if you are lifetime Plat Premier if you need to qualify with 50 nights for your first 5 suite upgrades and then again with 75 nights for your second 5 night suite upgrades. I thought if you are a lifetime then you don't need to continue to qualify. I can't find the answer to this anywhere.



From what I read, you do need to qualify, i.e., earn your 50 and 75 nights per year to get the suite awards.  The benefit you get is extra 25% bonus.  Otherwise you will get those suite night awards for the rest of your life, which does not make financial sense for Marriott.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Aug 20, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The thing is that now, it is open to a much higher percentage of MVCI owners. All Select owners and above are now platinum and have this benefit now where before they were only Gold.



So is this something we can now sign up to or no longer?


----------



## JanT (Aug 20, 2018)

Never mind


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 20, 2018)

NJDave said:


> I just noticed on Marriott's website the following:
> 
> _*Platinum Elite and Platinum Premier Elite members enjoy complimentary United MileagePlus Premier® Silver Status.*_
> 
> ...




From https://mrrewardsplus.com/FAQ.html



> Complimentary Premier Silver status in MileagePlus (open to Platinum Premier Elite members and above, registration required)
> 10% MileagePlus miles bonus when converting points into MileagePlus miles (open to all members, registration not required), plus a 5,000 miles bonus (automatically converted from a 15,000 points bonus) for every 60,000 Loyalty Program points converted.
> 10% more MileagePlus miles when redeeming points for RewardPlus Travel Packages (open to all members, registration not required)
> 
> ...



Am I missing something? I don't see that Platinum Elite qualify for Premier Silver.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 20, 2018)

SMB1 said:


> I can't find it right now (prob in one of the locked threads) but I know I read a new post today stating that we cannot change or modify an existing unattached certificate.  I hope this is not true.  I haven't read this before today.  Hopefully the poster meant for the next month they are locked and can't be changed.  I will need to upgrade two old cat 6 certs to new cat 5.  I hope this is still possible, even if not until Sep 18.





controller1 said:


> Marriott sent emails to each Travel Package holder indicating no changes may be made from August 18 through September 18. After September 18 changes can be made.



It's in the third linked thread in Post #1 above, "Marriott Rewards: Take Action ..." (read down to post #20 and beyond.)


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 20, 2018)

_[*Moderator Note*: Several posts dealing with the technical aspects of website/app functions have been moved, see Post-8/18/18 Marriott Rewards changes / Website and App mistakes and glitches thread.]_


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 20, 2018)

[_*Moderator Note*: Posts have been moved to New Chase bank Marriott Rewards Premier Plus credit card - Deadline 12/31/18 thread._]


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 20, 2018)

I never made lifetime anything.  Now with 425 night and years at Gold because of MVC ownership I am now lifetime Gold.  I have been upgraded to Platinum Elite so lifetime Gold doesn't really mean anything.  I have no intentions of selling my MVC timeshares anytime soon so in another 175 nights and 2 or more years I will be lifetime Platinum Elite.  It all comes with some nice perks for us including an upgrade to our United Mileageplus account.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 20, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> From https://mrrewardsplus.com/FAQ.html
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? I don't see that Platinum Elite qualify for Premier Silver.




I found it under Platinum Elite Benefits. I clicked on my name at the top right of the screen.  I then clicked on "Platinum Elite Benefits".  At the bottom of that screen there is a list of benefits.  Click on the tab / arrow for "Rewards Plus" near the bottom of the page.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 20, 2018)

Marriott is now starting to roll out the ability to merge your SPG and Marriott accounts.  I found a link to do this when I logged in to marriott.com.  (Click your name on the upper right of the screen.  Now look at the bottom of the dropdown.)  It merged both my elite nights and my points into one program.  

I chose to keep my old Marriott account number largely because I've had it so long that it's easy to remember.

I merged both my account and then my wife's account.  The process went smoothly.  It merged both our elite nights and our points into the one program. 

Now I have to hope that American Express gets this straight.  Both my wife and I have old AmEx SPG credit cards.  I want any newly earned points as well as any newly earned "free night certificates" to go into the correct account.  So I did call AmEx (using the 800 number on the back of my SPG card).  The rep told me that AmEx will be doing some sort of "system update" on Friday, Aug 24th in order to refresh the account number linked to the SPG card.  We'll see....

Since I kept the old Marriott account numbers, this should not affect points posting from my Chase Marriott credit cards (I hope...).


----------



## glarscast (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you GetawaysRus.  I followed your instructions and my SPG points and nights transferred instantly into my Marriott account.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 20, 2018)

controller1 said:


> Marriott sent emails to each Travel Package holder indicating no changes may be made from August 18 through September 18. After September 18 changes can be made.



Great.  Thank you.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 20, 2018)

SueDonJ said:


> It's in the third linked thread in Post #1 above, "Marriott Rewards: Take Action ..." (read down to post #20 and beyond.)



Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 20, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Is this official, select and executive get platinum, presential and chairman's club get platinum premier?



Yes, mine shows Platinum Premier, just like they had told me it would before the merger.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 20, 2018)

A big oops...

I mentioned above that I combined my Marriott and SPG account earlier today.  Points and elite nights combined correctly.

I just realized that a Starwood hotel reservation did NOT flow into my Marriott account.  Gotta contact them about that.  I don't want to show up at the hotel and learn that I don't have a reservation.

So this is another thing you need to look at carefully when you combine accounts.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 20, 2018)

Won't Marriott just combine them evetually?


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes, I think (hope) so.  I called Marriott reservations, and they in turn contacted SPG.  I was told that my reservation is still valid, and that I should allow a few days and then sign on again.

But I still think it is a good idea for any other TUGgers who have pre-existing SPG reservations to make sure that their old reservations flow into their updated Marriott account.

I also suspect that I may get a new Marriott reservation number for this stay in place of the old SPG confirmation number.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks like you can do a one-time downgrade for Cat 6, 8, and Tier 1-3 travel packages.  

https://loyaltylobby.com/2018/08/20...package-cert-one-time-downgrade-can-book-now/


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 21, 2018)

NJDave said:


> I found it under Platinum Elite Benefits. I clicked on my name at the top right of the screen.  I then clicked on "Platinum Elite Benefits".  At the bottom of that screen there is a list of benefits.  Click on the tab / arrow for "Rewards Plus" near the bottom of the page.



Thanks. I found it on my Marriott App last evening. It shows my status and right beneath Platinum Elite you can click on "benefits".

It also shows "Your lifetime statistics". It says "Nights - 578" and "Years as Platinum - 9". 

I've only had 2 years as platinum and the rest as Gold. They must be granting me platinum years for my MVC ownership.


----------



## Steve A (Aug 21, 2018)

Neither my Marriott account or my SPG account reflects the points I earned on my SPG Amex card for the last building period. Are other people having this issue? If not, who should I call? AMEX or SPG or Marriott?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 21, 2018)

Steve A said:


> Neither my Marriott account or my SPG account reflects the points I earned on my SPG Amex card for the last building period. Are other people having this issue? If not, who should I call? AMEX or SPG or Marriott?


I have this same issue on my AmEx SPG.  However I saw a blurp yesterday in one of the screens that said something like your SPG points may not be updated but rest assured that we have them in our record and they will be updated.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 21, 2018)

With the Amex SPG offering 75K points being and open to Marriott Chase members only until August 26 as per the T&C, is it feasible to assume that one could merge their SPG and Marriott accounts, open this card in the next few days, and after spending $3000 in 3 months, have the 75k bonus points issued and applied to his lifetime status, under the old Marriott LT rules, before the end of the year?


https://www.americanexpress.com/us/...-preferred-credit-card/28009-10-0#offer-terms


----------



## glarscast (Aug 21, 2018)

I completed a 10-day stay at Sabal Palms in Orlando on Friday, August 10th.  In the past I've been told "It may take up to ten days for the nights and points to post to your Marriott Rewards account."  We're now at eleven days out and I am patiently waiting.  Given all the turmoil with the big transition, I'm wondering what is a realistic wait time before I inquire about the missing stay.  Any suggestions from TUGgers would be appreciated.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 21, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> Looks like you can do a one-time downgrade for Cat 6, 8, and Tier 1-3 travel packages.
> 
> https://loyaltylobby.com/2018/08/20...package-cert-one-time-downgrade-can-book-now/



Thanks for this. I just submitted my request.


----------



## BigMac (Aug 21, 2018)

glarscast said:


> I completed a 10-day stay at Sabal Palms in Orlando on Friday, August 10th.  In the past I've been told "It may take up to ten days for the nights and points to post to your Marriott Rewards account."  We're now at eleven days out and I am patiently waiting.  Given all the turmoil with the big transition, I'm wondering what is a realistic wait time before I inquire about the missing stay.  Any suggestions from TUGgers would be appreciated.



Marriott allows you to report a missing stay request 10 days after the last night. Just go to your activity page in Marriott Rewards Account and you will find a box that allows you to do this.


----------



## l0410z (Aug 21, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Thanks for this. I just submitted my request.



I clicked on link and do not see an option or link to request the downgrade.   After clicking on the original link, what did you click on next?
Thanks


----------



## glarscast (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks BigMac.  I've seen the button to push on the website and enter Missing Stay information, but I've been waiting to see if it just shows up after the merger.  I may just wait until next week and start the process on Monday (Day 17 since checkout).  That'll give Marriott-Starwood 7 more days.  I'm sure that they are dealing with much bigger issues right now.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 21, 2018)

l0410z said:


> I clicked on link and do not see an option or link to request the downgrade.   After clicking on the original link, what did you click on next?
> Thanks


To submit a request, contact us at https://www.marriott.com/marriott/contact.mi
 Select “packages – deals” from the drop down menu.
Enter your TP mapping refund request info in the comments section.
Click Submit


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 21, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> With the Amex SPG offering 75K points being and open to Marriott Chase members only until August 26 as per the T&C, is it feasible to assume that one could merge their SPG and Marriott accounts, open this card in the next few days, and after spending $3000 in 3 months, have the 75k bonus points issued and applied to his lifetime status, under the old Marriott LT rules, before the end of the year?
> 
> https://www.americanexpress.com/us/...-preferred-credit-card/28009-10-0#offer-terms



I'm only guessing, but my guess would be yes.  If you are close to a LT status level, this might put you over the top.  I'd take the gamble if I were close to reaching a higher status level.

There is also a soon-to-be-announced AmEx Starwood Luxury credit card.  We know that it will have a higher annual fee, and that AmEx may release it on Aug 23.  I haven't seen any info on what the sign-up bonus offer might be, but the presumption is that it should be higher than the standard SPG AmEx card.  Also no info on the minimum spending requirement.

And there is a limited time offer for 100K Marriott points for the AmEx SPG Business card.  This requires $5000 in spending within the first 3 months.

Your window for opening new cards before the new AmEx-Chase credit card restrictions go into effect is only through August 25th.  From what I have read, the rules of the game (who will be allowed to open a new credit card account) change on August 26.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2018)

If you combine your accounts now, do you lose out on the ability to earn LT status in one or the other prior to 12/31/18?


----------



## tiel (Aug 21, 2018)

Ok.  So I know I screwed up, but I'm not sure it makes any difference anyway.  I was trying to ensure the email addresses on my DH's Marriott and linked Starwood accounts were the same ("his" MR account has "my" email address on it, and my account has his;  we use "his" account for all our travels, but I make all the arrangements and store all the emails related to each trip).  Anyway, I had both sites open, to check this out, intending to use the Marriott.com to combine the accounts so he would retain his MARRIOTT account number (we are so accustomed to Marriott; never used the SPG site.  But apparently I inadvertently closed the Marriott.com tab and proceeded with the SPG page.  So now he appears to have a new member number and all the peripheral makings on the website are SPG oriented. Argh.   

Anyway, is there anything I can do to "fix" this?  I assume we are just stuck now.  And does it really make any difference?  I think not, but I'm still frustrated that I messed up something so easy...

Also, as I was about to update the Personal Info and Change Password sections of his profile, I got error notices...temporary issues, try again later messages.  I'm concerned because these sections had NO data in the email and password fields.  Is this lack of login data going to present an issue when I'm able to login again? Might I have to "create" an account again?  Frustration abounds...


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 21, 2018)

This verbiage is wrong and makes me nervous... shouldn't it be Lifetime Platinum Elite: 500 Qualifying Nights + 1,600,000 Points?

https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/terms/default.mi#elite

ii.         Legacy Programs Lifetime Elite Status Criteria:  In addition to earning Lifetime Elite Status on the above criteria, through December 31, 2018, Members can earn Lifetime Elite Status under their Legacy Program requirements listed below.

 A.      Marriott Rewards and The Ritz-Carlton Rewards Legacy Lifetime Elite Status Achievement Criteria:


     Lifetime Silver Elite:  250 Qualifying Nights + 1,200,000 Points
     Lifetime Gold Elite:  500 Qualifying Nights + 1,600,000 Points
   *Lifetime Platinum Elite:  750 Nights + 2,000,000 Points
* Members who achieve Lifetime Platinum Elite Status under the Marriott Rewards legacy requirements by December 31, 2018 will be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite Status.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 21, 2018)

tiel said:


> Ok.  So I know I screwed up, but I'm not sure it makes any difference anyway.  I was trying to ensure the email addresses on my DH's Marriott and linked Starwood accounts were the same ("his" MR account has "my" email address on it, and my account has his;  we use "his" account for all our travels, but I make all the arrangements and store all the emails related to each trip).  Anyway, I had both sites open, to check this out, intending to use the Marriott.com to combine the accounts so he would retain his MARRIOTT account number (we are so accustomed to Marriott; never used the SPG site.  But apparently I inadvertently closed the Marriott.com tab and proceeded with the SPG page.  So now he appears to have a new member number and all the peripheral makings on the website are SPG oriented. Argh.
> 
> Anyway, is there anything I can do to "fix" this?  I assume we are just stuck now.  And does it really make any difference?  I think not, but I'm still frustrated that I messed up something so easy...
> 
> Also, as I was about to update the Personal Info and Change Password sections of his profile, I got error notices...temporary issues, try again later messages.  I'm concerned because these sections had NO data in the email and password fields.  Is this lack of login data going to present an issue when I'm able to login again? Might I have to "create" an account again?  Frustration abounds...



I'd say get accustomed to your new number. With everything else that is going on with the loyalty program merger, I doubt this issue is going to rise to the top of issues to be addressed. You haven't lost anything and in all likelihood we'll all be on the same site beginning sometime in 2019.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 21, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Thanks for this. I just submitted my request.



So, I got a response from Marriott saying that the referenced article posted by Steven  is false, month long blackout is still in effect, and no points will be refunded. I double-checked the article and several comments have been posted by others who got the same response I did. Not happy.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 21, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Thanks. I found it on my Marriott App last evening. It shows my status and right beneath Platinum Elite you can click on "benefits".
> 
> It also shows "Your lifetime statistics". It says "Nights - 578" and "Years as Platinum - 9".
> 
> I've only had 2 years as platinum and the rest as Gold. They must be granting me platinum years for my MVC ownership.




I have "Years as Platinum - 7" but have never been Platinum.  I have been in the destination program for 7 years so your guess appears correct.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 21, 2018)

SteveS1 said:


> I'm in the same situation as NJDave , also from NJ. Do you have the url handy so we can try later..
> 
> Just found it : https://mrrewardsplus.com/en_US/
> It says to try again after 8/22.



They added a day.  It's now August 23rd.


----------



## JanT (Aug 21, 2018)

The legacy rules were 750+ nights and 2,000,000 points for LTP.  We have until the end of 2018 to get to LTP under the legacy rules, i.e., old system.

LTG was 500 nights and 1,600,000 points in the legacy system.



VacationForever said:


> This verbiage is wrong and makes me nervous... shouldn't it be Lifetime Platinum Elite: 500 Qualifying Nights + 1,600,000 Points?
> 
> https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/terms/default.mi#elite
> 
> ...


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 21, 2018)

JanT said:


> The legacy rules were 750+ nights and 2,000,000 points for LTP.  We have until the end of 2018 to get to LTP under the legacy rules, i.e., old system.
> 
> LTG was 500 nights and 1,600,000 points in the legacy system.


... but they translate to 
old LTS = new LTG
old LTG = new LTP
old LTP = LTPP

deadline of gaining the new status is by Dec 31st, 2018.  

The issue is that the benefits that I posted which are copied from their current site shows old status, and not the new/future status.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2018)

NJDave said:


> I have "Years as Platinum - 7" but have never been Platinum.  I have been in the destination program for 7 years so your guess appears correct.


Were you Platinum because of your ownership status in MVC DC program?


----------



## NJDave (Aug 21, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Were you Platinum because of your ownership status in MVC DC program?



I have Select status with MVC so I received gold in the past.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 21, 2018)

kds4 said:


> So, I got a response from Marriott saying that the referenced article posted by Steven  is false, month long blackout is still in effect, and no points will be refunded. I double-checked the article and several comments have been posted by others who got the same response I did. Not happy.


Here was my response to the TP refund on category 6 and 8 packages I redeemed points for.....

_"On your account activity, you will see a point adjustment on your account to compensate for the category change. These points are not available to use on alternate reservations, they are strictly for adjustment purposes. Your reservation will be adjusted prior to your arrival."_

Any guess what the heck that even means???


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2018)

NJDave said:


> I have Select status with MVC so I received gold in the past.


Same as us, so you will be platinum now. But are you showing as LT platinum?


----------



## JanT (Aug 21, 2018)

VacationForever, I think I see what you are concerned about.  I believe in their benefits they are saying that from August 18, 2018 going forward members have the opportunity to earn LT status under the new status rules which are:


*4.2.f.    Lifetime Elite Status Criteria.  In 2018, Members can earn Lifetime Elite Status one of two ways:

i.          Loyalty Program Lifetime Elite Status Criteria:
*

*     Lifetime Silver Elite:  250 Qualifying Nights + 5 Years as Silver Elite, Gold Elite or Platinum Elite*
*    Lifetime Gold Elite:  400 Qualifying Nights + 7 Years as Gold Elite or Platinum Elite*
*  Lifetime Platinum Elite:  600 Qualifying Nights + 10 Years as Platinum Elite*
*    Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite*:  750 Qualifying Nights + 10 Years as Platinum Elite*
** Achievement of Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite Status is only available until December 31, 2018 and will not be continued thereafter.  Members will receive notice of this Lifetime achievement in January 2019.*

Based on the above criteria, they are saying that members can earn lifetime status in 2018 (and they make it sound like only in 2018) but I really believe by the above they mean from 18 August 2018 going forward.  Those are the new rules to make LT status, regardless of what year it is.  I think they are trying to indicate that not only can you earn lifetime status under the legacy system but you can also earn it under the new system as noted in the above.  In other words, people shouldn't panic if they can't meet the requirements of the legacy system by the end of the year because they can still achieve LT status by meeting the rules of the new system by the end of the year and going forward whenever they meet the requirements. 

Whatever your status was determined to be on 18 August 2018, i.e., LTS=LTG, LTG=LTP still stands.  Then a member will build from there based on the above criteria.  For example, a member was determined to be LTG at the merge point - which means at the merge point they had at a minimum 400 qualifying nights + 7 years as Gold Elite or Platinum Elite under the new system (or they had met the nights and points requirements under legacy).  They would be able to build from that point on in the new system to get to the next level of LTP which is 600 qualifying nights + 10 years as Platinum Elite - not just this year but every year until they get there.   If they happened to meet the requirements before 31 December 2018 for LTP, then they would be LTP at the end of the year.  Otherwise, they will still be LTG until they meet the requirements for LTP in the new system from this point going forward.  Points play no part in the new system.

In my case, I was LTG at the merge under the new system.  I was 1 year shy of meeting the requirements for LTP under the new system (or so I thought).  When I merged my Starwood and Marriott accounts I received credit for 1 year at Platinum with Starwood and that pushed me to 10 years which got me to LTP and ultimately to be grandfathered to LTPP at the end of the year.  

We still have until the end of 31 December 2018 to make LT status in the legacy system which involves points.  

I hope this makes sense.




VacationForever said:


> ... but they translate to
> old LTS = new LTG
> old LTG = new LTP
> old LTP = LTPP
> ...


----------



## kds4 (Aug 21, 2018)

kds4 said:


> So, I got a response from Marriott saying that the referenced article posted by Steven  is false, month long blackout is still in effect, and no points will be refunded. I double-checked the article and several comments have been posted by others who got the same response I did. Not happy.



Just checked Flyertalk and the same message that was in the article Steven posted the link to also appears to be posted there by both a Marriott Rep and a Starwood Rep. So, I called Marriott to discuss. After about 15 minutes, I got a supervisor who initially told me it must be bad info. So, I walked him through locating the Flyertalk post on his computer so he could read it for himself. Since the Marriott and Starwood profiles that posted this info are longtime corporate posters, he put me on hold while he escalated it for further research.

After another 5 minutes, he came back on the line and confirmed the offer is real. Each travel package that is downgraded will result in 30k MRPs being returned to the member's account. He told me this cannot be exercised over the phone and requires a written request using the instructions contained in the online flyertalk posts. He gave some additional info to include in the request. I resubmitted my request. If successful, I will post the additional instructions. (No point posting until I know it will work).

The main news is Marriott acknowledged the offer is legit. 30k points back per package is nothing to sneeze at, especially if you have several packages at (6/8/Tier 1-3) that you do not need and can downgrade them 1 level.


----------



## winegarden (Aug 21, 2018)

Not sure if this has been posted, yet, but this email came from Vistana today (Feel free to move it if more appropriate elsewhere):

Dear Owner,

As a benefit of membership within the Vistana Signature Network™ (VSN), Owners receive Elite status in the Starwood Preferred Guest® program and access to an award-winning global portfolio of hotels and resorts, unique experiences and rich redemption possibilities.

On August 18, Marriott International combined its loyalty brands: Marriott Rewards®, SPG®, and The Ritz-Carlton Rewards® have come together as one powerful program. Individual program names stay the same until 2019, but everything else has now been consolidated.

On behalf of your Owner Services team, I want to take this opportunity to share what these exciting changes mean for you.

*How does this affect Owners?*

  •  To align point balances across all loyalty brands, Marriott multiplied your Starpoints®balance by 3 in a one-time adjustment to new loyalty points.
  •  When converting your ownership to loyalty points, your conversion values have been adjusted to reflect the new 1:3 change.
  •  Owners retain their existing SPG preferred status recognition as a Gold Elite or Platinum Elite member in the combined program with loyalty benefits remaining largely intact.
  •  For the first time ever, Owners will now earn credit on their ownership stays toward higher membership tiers in the new loyalty program (Platinum Elite, Lifetime, etc.).
  •  The ability to convert a weeks or points vacation product into loyalty points, along with the applicable rules, remain the same.

*Program highlights*

  •  Earn and redeem points seamlessly through your stays at 6,500 hotels across 29 brands with no blackout dates. Ever.
  •  Enjoy a simplified experience of one loyalty account, profile, login and points balance.
  •  Members earn 10 points for every dollar spent at all brands except for Residence Inn®, TownePlace Suites® and Element℠, which are five points per every dollar spent.
  •  Access more airline partners than ever before and transfer points to frequent-flyer miles with the new ratio of three points for one mile.

Thank you for your continued loyalty. For a complete list of Owner FAQs, visit *vistana.com*. For more information, visit *members.marriott.com*. If you have any additional questions, please contact Owner Services at *800-847-8262*.

Regards,




Suzanne Clark
Vice President
Owner Services


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 21, 2018)

NJDave said:


> I have "Years as Platinum - 7" but have never been Platinum.  I have been in the destination program for 7 years so your guess appears correct.



Me too. I have never made platinum on my own, this was from DC ownership and that corresponding ownership level, I show 7 years as Platinum Elite or higher, all from MVCI, 18 years as Silver or higher. This being the case, in 3 years, that means I will make the 10 years needed for lifetime Platinum Elite. I only have 452 nights, so, a ways to go, but, since MVCI stays count, combined with real hotel stays and credit card "earned" nights, I might make 600 in 3 years. Since I'll certainly own my MVCI stuff for at least those 3 years, I should be able to earn Lifetime Platinum so even if I end up getting out at some point (not in the plans), I'll still have the level. Though, one level lower than the current Premier Elite. All in all, seems like nothing was lost for me at least in the new scheme, other than some devaluation of travel packages.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2018)

I show as 11 years as platinum. THey must be including all Marriott DC ownership years in there even though MVCI didn't start providing this benefit right away when they rolled out DC. I don't really know. I certainly have not had platinum status for 11 different years. Still 110 nights short of LT platinum even though it seems they are showing me with enough years.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 22, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I show as 11 years as platinum. THey must be including all Marriott DC ownership years in there even though MVCI didn't start providing this benefit right away when they rolled out DC. I don't really know. I certainly have not had platinum status for 11 different years. Still 110 nights short of LT platinum even though it seems they are showing me with enough years.



It does appear that way, agreed. Not sure where my silver years came from, maybe ownership, maybe old MR Visa, not sure what level the real old one was.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> It does appear that way, agreed. Not sure where my silver years came from, maybe ownership, maybe old MR Visa, not sure what level the real old one was.


I show 18 or so years as Silver, I suspect all of that is from the credit card.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2018)

winegarden said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, yet, but this email came from Vistana today (Feel free to move it if more appropriate elsewhere):
> 
> Dear Owner,
> 
> ...



I received the email as well. This is great news if one owns both MVC and Vistana properties. I was always disappointed that SPG didn’t award nights stayed for their timeshare units. This is one example of Marriott adding value by applying one of their policies to SPG members who also own Vistana units, which should be a lot of people.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## NJDave (Aug 22, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Same as us, so you will be platinum now. But are you showing as LT platinum?



I don't have LT Platinum because of the number of nights.  I only have 385 nights which puts me at Silver.  I'll get LT Gold by next year.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 22, 2018)

An interesting list of sweet spots in the new rewards charts, I suppose there are always some:

https://thepointsguy.com/guide/great-values-new-marriott-award-chart/


----------



## jd2601 (Aug 22, 2018)

I believe Marriott has a lot of work to do. I am lifetime platinum premier and show as platinum with ambassador. I need some help with a reservation and called. The CSR told me you are not ambassador you need to hit a dollar amount of 2 million.  I told her that was not realistic and she needed to go back and figure out the correct dollar amount of 20,000. 

I believe it will take a while to educate their staff and work out the kinks. Currently the platinum premier line hold times are terrible and web site gives an error when making reservations.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 22, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> I'm only guessing, but my guess would be yes.  If you are close to a LT status level, this might put you over the top.  I'd take the gamble if I were close to reaching a higher status level.
> ....
> Your window for opening new cards before the new AmEx-Chase credit card restrictions go into effect is only through August 25th.  From what I have read, the rules of the game (who will be allowed to open a new credit card account) change on August 26.




I just called Amex and was approved for this card.  I was told that I do qualify for the 75K bonus points even though I already have an Amex Premier Rewards card and the new Marriott Chase card.  She said that I would not have qualified if I had waited until 8/26.18 to apply, due to my Marriott Chase card. 

FYI - Yes, I am about 30K points away from Marriott LT Gold (under the old rules) and this should lock me in to LT Platinum under the new system.
But, based on the fact that they retroed in my MVC ownership years, it appears that I am now only 1 Platinum Elite year away from LT Platinum in the new system anyway.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 22, 2018)

kds4 said:


> So, I got a response from Marriott saying that the referenced article posted by Steven  is false, month long blackout is still in effect, and no points will be refunded. I double-checked the article and several comments have been posted by others who got the same response I did. Not happy.





kds4 said:


> Just checked Flyertalk and the same message that was in the article Steven posted the link to also appears to be posted there by both a Marriott Rep and a Starwood Rep. So, I called Marriott to discuss. After about 15 minutes, I got a supervisor who initially told me it must be bad info. So, I walked him through locating the Flyertalk post on his computer so he could read it for himself. Since the Marriott and Starwood profiles that posted this info are longtime corporate posters, he put me on hold while he escalated it for further research.
> 
> After another 5 minutes, he came back on the line and confirmed the offer is real. Each travel package that is downgraded will result in 30k MRPs being returned to the member's account. He told me this cannot be exercised over the phone and requires a written request using the instructions contained in the online flyertalk posts. He gave some additional info to include in the request. I resubmitted my request. If successful, I will post the additional instructions. (No point posting until I know it will work).
> 
> The main news is Marriott acknowledged the offer is legit. 30k points back per package is nothing to sneeze at, especially if you have several packages at (6/8/Tier 1-3) that you do not need and can downgrade them 1 level.




I hate being wrong.  Here's an official posting by Marriott on their Insiders website.

https://insiders.marriottrewards.com/blogs/exclusive-news/2018/08/20/travel-packages-update


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I hate being wrong.  Here's an official posting by Marriott on their Insiders website.
> 
> https://insiders.marriottrewards.com/blogs/exclusive-news/2018/08/20/travel-packages-update



Thanks Steven. It’s nice to get confirmation of this change. It will definitely benefit us with a Cat. 8 certificate we have.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## jtdillian (Aug 22, 2018)

Posted to Marriott Rewards Insider

PLEASE READ THIS I sent this to THE POINTS GUY....Can you get another interview with David Flueck? I would love for you to ask him how do they justify miles from a travel package going up 2.3 rewards or maybe the lowest at 1.8 rewards per mile. But it used be 1 for 1! The joke is that they say for an excellent value use your rewards for a travel package. Word for word it says on the website..."Take advantage of an excellent holiday value (yeah right!). Redeem your points for a week of hotel accommodations with airline miles included. Refer to the tables below for point requirements"  ....what does Holiday value mean by the way? Does that mean for Europeans where they call vacations going on Holiday? https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/redeem/travel/packages.mi Anyway, you had your own post here on the Points Guy and you called the travel packages "terrible" - did DF see that? Why would they make them "terrible"? I wonder if they even know the impact of this? I can only think they were hoping most rewards members didn't even know a travel package existed! And if they changed them probably no big deal. Well it is a big deal! A really big deal, and he needs to know this! Ask DF if he can show you why the new travel packages are called an excellent HOLIDAY value! (and don't forget that word ‘holiday’)
Thanks for listening.

_[Threads merged, and duplicate posts deleted from a third thread. Please note TUG's posting rules - duplicate posts/threads are not allowed. <-- SueDonJ]_


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 22, 2018)

You posted this 3 times so far...


----------



## kds4 (Aug 22, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I hate being wrong.  Here's an official posting by Marriott on their Insiders website.
> 
> https://insiders.marriottrewards.com/blogs/exclusive-news/2018/08/20/travel-packages-update



After my conversation with Marriott last night your information was correct. Unfortunately, I got another email response back today to my 2nd request from last night. Now they say they are unable to fulfill the request because of technical issues and to resubmit (for a 3rd time) in 5 to 10 business days. Their email follows.

"We can not answer very many questions at this time and we know that our guests were advised that the blackout period for travel packages is over and to send in their requests for downgrade. Unfortunately, we have encountered some further systems issues that are not allowing us to currently process the requests to downgrade a travel package certificate. Your patience as we work to correct the systems issues is greatly appreciated.

At this time, we do not have a time frame for when we expect to be able to process the requests. We are asking guests to allow 5 to 10 business days, and to resubmit their requests at a later date."


----------



## NJDave (Aug 22, 2018)

NJDave said:


> I don't have LT Platinum because of the number of nights.  I only have 385 nights which puts me at Silver.  I'll get LT Gold by next year.



I combined my accounts.  With my Starwood stays, I am now lifetime Gold.  The new lifetime status showed up immediately.


----------



## mas (Aug 22, 2018)

kds4 said:


> ... Unfortunately, I got another email response back today to my 2nd request from last night. Now they say they are unable to fulfill the request because of technical issues and to resubmit (for a 3rd time) in 5 to 10 business days. Their email follows.
> 
> "We can not answer very many questions at this time and we know that our guests were advised that the blackout period for travel packages is over and to send in their requests for downgrade. Unfortunately, we have encountered some further systems issues that are not allowing us to currently process the requests to downgrade a travel package certificate. Your patience as we work to correct the systems issues is greatly appreciated.
> 
> At this time, we do not have a time frame for when we expect to be able to process the requests. We are asking guests to allow 5 to 10 business days, and to resubmit their requests at a later date."



I got the same email.  I'm in no hurry, in fact according to the letter cat 6, 8 and tier 1-3 certs. will get 30k points added to their account.  Since I only paid an extra 15k points to purchase a cat 6 vs a cat 5 cert.  I'll take the 30k  points.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 23, 2018)

SteveS1 said:


> I'm in the same situation as NJDave , also from NJ. Do you have the url handy so we can try later..
> 
> Just found it : https://mrrewardsplus.com/en_US/
> It says to try again after 8/22.



Thanks for the link.  I applied yesterday morning using the link and received Silver status on United today. The original response said it would take 7 - 10 days.  I fly on United next week, so the upgrade is timely.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> If you combine your accounts now, do you lose out on the ability to earn LT status in one or the other prior to 12/31/18?


From a policy perspective, no.  But I don't trust Marriott's system so I will probably hold out and not merge the 2 accounts until after 12/31/18.  Anyway, mine would not merge without having Marriott correct my name in my Marriott acccount.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 23, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> From a policy perspective, no.  But I don't trust Marriott's system so I will probably hold out and not merge the 2 accounts until after 12/31/18.  Anyway, mine would not merge without having Marriott correct my name in my Marriott acccount.



I think I read where you must combine before sometime in December


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 23, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> I think I read where you must combine before sometime in December


Argh... so we must ass-u-me that Marriott will track our nights and points status separately within their database for the purpose of  members working on achieving elite status through grandfather criteria...


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 24, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Argh... so we must ass-u-me that Marriott will track our nights and points status separately within their database for the purpose of  members working on achieving elite status through grandfather criteria...



Might they allow the transferred Points/Nights to count toward the grandfathered criteria??


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 24, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> Might they allow the transferred Points/Nights to count toward the grandfathered criteria??


I have been assuming that they don't but I don't really know.


----------



## dualrated2 (Aug 24, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I have been assuming that they don't but I don't really know.



Based on what I had read here, I didn't think they were going to but all of my wife's SPG nights were added to her Marriott account after we combined the two. I can't tell if the points rolled over but they weren't needed. She already had the 2 million points and will make 750 nights easily by 12/31/18. 

Both of us will have Lifetime Platinum Premier in 2019 which isn't going to mean too much. Seems like everyone is now at least a Platinum.


----------



## Fairwinds (Aug 24, 2018)

I may be faced with a decision at years end. I’m at 710 nights and 1.6m points. But Based on the new qualification of 750 nights and 10 years I will be ~ 10 nights short of life time Platinum Premier  this year. I have the 10 years. I could get the extra nights using points at MMC for about $5-600 (less if I booked short notice). The problem is I can’t actually use the nights if I book them. I’m thinking if it turns out to be only several nights it’s an easy decision but 10 may be more than it’s worth. Otherwise I think I’ll have life time platinum in 2019. I don’t see a lot of difference between the two other than extra  %25 bonus points


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 24, 2018)

NJDave said:


> I found it under Platinum Elite Benefits. I clicked on my name at the top right of the screen.  I then clicked on "Platinum Elite Benefits".  At the bottom of that screen there is a list of benefits.  Click on the tab / arrow for "Rewards Plus" near the bottom of the page.



I just tried enrolling in RewardsPlus and the response from the website stated that I do not qualify.  It appears that the RewardsPlus link is now gone at the bottom of the page when looking at Platinum Elite benefit. I am Platinum Elite.

This is a huge loss for me since I live in Houston with one of United's biggest hubs.



> Welcome, TERRY.
> It appears you do not meet the minimum level eligibility requirements.
> 
> You must be a Platinum Premier Elite member or above to qualify for RewardsPlus.


----------



## hangloose (Aug 24, 2018)

I enrolled prior in RewardsPlus and my United status never changed.  If I recall, when I submitted the form...it somehow showed me a United MileagePlus number which wasn't mine...but didn't give me the option to change.  I wonder...do they link this number off of name and/or email and/or phone being the same between MR Rewards and MileagePlus? 

I tried RewardsPlus again today, after merger.   It stated I was already enrolled.  Hmm.  

Anyone know who to email to get my MR Rewards account properly linked to the correct United account...so it will update?  I can't see any support contact info for the program...?  And wasn't sure whether this was Marriott sponsored, United sponsored, or independent.  Thoughts on who to call or email to correct?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 24, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> I just tried enrolling in RewardsPlus and the response from the website stated that I do not qualify.  It appears that the RewardsPlus link is now gone at the bottom of the page when looking at Platinum Elite benefit. I am Platinum Elite.
> 
> This is a huge loss for me since I live in Houston with one of United's biggest hubs.



This page:

https://mrrewardsplus.com/en_US/

Does indicate the minimum level is Platinum Premier Elite.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 24, 2018)

hangloose said:


> I enrolled prior in RewardsPlus and my United status never changed.  If I recall, when I submitted the form...it somehow showed me a United MileagePlus number which wasn't mine...but didn't give me the option to change.  I wonder...do they link this number off of name and/or email and/or phone being the same between MR Rewards and MileagePlus?
> 
> I tried RewardsPlus again today, after merger.   It stated I was already enrolled.  Hmm.
> 
> Anyone know who to email to get my MR Rewards account properly linked to the correct United account...so it will update?  I can't see any support contact info for the program...?  And wasn't sure whether this was Marriott sponsored, United sponsored, or independent.  Thoughts on who to call or email to correct?



My guess is you clicked the link that said to create a new account. The program seems to be run by Marriott, so, I suspect you'd have to call Marriott (with the hold time) in order to get the linked United account changed. If I recall correctly, I had also create a new United account when I linked them and had to call MR desk to get it changed.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 24, 2018)

hangloose said:


> I enrolled prior in RewardsPlus and my United status never changed.  If I recall, when I submitted the form...it somehow showed me a United MileagePlus number which wasn't mine...but didn't give me the option to change.  I wonder...do they link this number off of name and/or email and/or phone being the same between MR Rewards and MileagePlus?
> 
> I tried RewardsPlus again today, after merger.   It stated I was already enrolled.  Hmm.
> 
> Anyone know who to email to get my MR Rewards account properly linked to the correct United account...so it will update?  I can't see any support contact info for the program...?  And wasn't sure whether this was Marriott sponsored, United sponsored, or independent.  Thoughts on who to call or email to correct?



I'm afraid my wife's account may have just become similarly affected by this. She couldn't remember if she had an active United account. So, when we went through the steps to link her MR with United it came up with a 'Your account xxxx1234 is now linked with your MileagePlus account xxxx1234'. Problem is, when we try to pull up what was represented as her MileagePlus account using the 'forgot account number' feature on the United website, none of the identifying information we are providing (like name, address, phone number) is working. We are being told 'no account found'. This makes us wonder if her MR account has been linked to someone else's MP account...


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 24, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> This page:
> 
> https://mrrewardsplus.com/en_US/
> 
> Does indicate the minimum level is Platinum Premier Elite.




Yes I know. I pointed this out on this thread a couple of days ago, but was told by others that Platinum Elite's got the benefit as well. When "we" Platinums went to see our benefits online and on the app, there was a RewardsPlus link that lead to a statement saying that both Platinum and Platinum Premier qualified for RewardsPlus. Now that link is gone.

It was just a nice perk that we that we thought we had gained.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 24, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Yes I know. I pointed this out on this thread a couple of days ago, but was told by others that Platinum Elite's got the benefit as well. When "we" Platinums went to see our benefits online and on the app, there was a RewardsPlus link that lead to a statement saying that both Platinum and Platinum Premier qualified for RewardsPlus. Now that link is gone.
> 
> It was just a nice perk that we that we thought we had gained.



I suspect that was from the old levels. I don't recall the old Gold getting United silver, though, could be wrong. Old Gold = new Platinum. I believe I only got it once I reached Presidential level. I get that it was likely exciting to see, but suspect it was just an oversight.

Here's an article from before the merger stating that there were no changes to RewardsPlus:

https://thepointsguy.com/news/ins-and-outs-marriott-new-elite-program/

Just look for "United".


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 24, 2018)

So I just (few hours ago)  enrolled in rewards plus and it said the two accounts have been linked (correct numbers).  But when I login to united it doesn't show anything.  Where would it indicate silver status?


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 24, 2018)

SMB1 said:


> So I just (few hours ago)  enrolled in rewards plus and it said the two accounts have been linked (correct numbers).  But when I login to united it doesn't show anything.  Where would it indicate silver status?



Never mind... From the Rewards Plus FAQs


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 24, 2018)

SMB1 said:


> Never mind... From the Rewards Plus FAQs
> View attachment 7982



It definitely takes a while! I thought mine was longer than that. But it eventually showed. Nice benefit.


----------



## l0410z (Aug 24, 2018)

Using Marriott website, I  requested points back on my pre cat 6 that would become a  post cat 4.   I saw a cat 6 cancellation and I have the cat 1-4 certificate.   I was given any points back  so  I called MR customer service.  I was told only 10K points would be going back to my account.  I was also told it would take  3 to 5 business days.   Has anyone else requested this for a 5 night package and if so how many points were returned to your account? 

Thanks


----------



## kds4 (Aug 24, 2018)

l0410z said:


> Using Marriott website, I  requested points back on my pre cat 6 that would become a  post cat 4.   I saw a cat 6 cancellation and I have the cat 1-4 certificate.   I was given any points back  so  I called MR customer service.  I was told only 10K points would be going back to my account.  I was also told it would take  3 to 5 business days.   Has anyone else requested this for a 5 night package and if so how many points were returned to your account?
> 
> Thanks



I talked about this in a prior post on this thread from Wednesday. Owners who purchased a 5/7 night Travel Package (TP) for the old Category 6, Category 8, or Tier 1-3 properties have a limited time offer to request a 1 category downgrade in exchange for a refund of 30,000 MRPs per TP. If you encounter a CSR who claims there is 'no such thing' or offers you less than the 30k point refund, you need to refer them to "Knowledge Article 5995 in Engage" (which is apparently Marriott's corporate information database) where they can verify the terms of this offer for themselves. However, I have been told that this cannot be done over the phone. It has to be applied for via email https://insiders.marriottrewards.com/blogs/exclusive-news/2018/08/20/travel-packages-update.

I did receive an email in response to my request that there is a technical issue preventing it from being processed and to resubmit in 5-10 business days.


----------



## Danette (Aug 26, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> Marriott is now starting to roll out the ability to merge your SPG and Marriott accounts.  I found a link to do this when I logged in to marriott.com.  (Click your name on the upper right of the screen.  Now look at the bottom of the dropdown.)  It merged both my elite nights and my points into one program.
> 
> I chose to keep my old Marriott account number largely because I've had it so long that it's easy to remember.
> 
> ...



Hi GetawaysRus, were you able to merge your account with your wife's account or do you both have separate accounts? If you were able to combine, how did you do this with different names on the accounts?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2018)

Danette said:


> Hi GetawaysRus, were you able to merge your account with your wife's account or do you both have separate accounts? If you were able to combine, how did you do this with different names on the accounts?


The names on the accounts must match to merge. You can't merge the accounts of two different people into one. You could merge your SPG account with your Marriott account, or your wife's SPG account with her Marriott account. You can't cross merge.


----------



## Danette (Aug 26, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The names on the accounts must match to merge. You can't merge the accounts of two different people into one. You could merge your SPG account with your Marriott account, or your wife's SPG account with her Marriott account. You can't cross merge.


Thanks!


----------



## TimGolobic (Aug 27, 2018)

It only took 2 phone calls and over an hour of time, but assuming I was given the correct information, the 5-night Air+Hotel packages are the SAME VALUE as before; they have not been devalued!

5-nights for Cat 1-5 plus 132,000 United miles is still the same 235,000 Reward Points as before.

This is the best deal in the world. That is only 1.78 Rewards Points per United Mile. The new 7-night travel package for Cat 1-5 and 110,000 United Miles costs 330,000 Rewards Points (more points and fewer miles), which is 3 Rewards Points per United Mile.

Even the Air-only exchange is approx 2.73 Rewards per United mile. 

Long live the 5-night redemption!


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 27, 2018)

TimGolobic said:


> It only took 2 phone calls and over an hour of time, but assuming I was given the correct information, the 5-night Air+Hotel packages are the SAME VALUE as before; they have not been devalued!
> 
> 5-nights for Cat 1-5 plus 132,000 United miles is still the same 235,000 Reward Points as before.
> 
> ...



That's great!
Now if Marriott would only allow us Vistana TS owners to redeem for a 5 night travel package 
Maybe after the sale is finalized ???


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 27, 2018)

Well, we'll see, but, proof would be when someone actually orders one and gets it.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 27, 2018)

TimGolobic said:


> It only took 2 phone calls and over an hour of time, but assuming I was given the correct information, the 5-night Air+Hotel packages are the SAME VALUE as before; they have not been devalued!
> 
> 5-nights for Cat 1-5 plus 132,000 United miles is still the same 235,000 Reward Points as before.
> 
> ...


Did you actually try to book one to see if it go through based on the same points?


----------



## TimGolobic (Aug 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Did you actually try to book one to see if it go through based on the same points?



I will, but don't have enough points until the next deposit from credit card spend in another week or two. Will report back then.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 27, 2018)

TimGolobic said:


> It only took 2 phone calls and over an hour of time, but assuming I was given the correct information, the 5-night Air+Hotel packages are the SAME VALUE as before; they have not been devalued!
> 
> 5-nights for Cat 1-5 plus 132,000 United miles is still the same 235,000 Reward Points as before.
> 
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Well, we'll see, but, proof would be when someone actually orders one and gets it.


Even in one does get one, it doesn't mean it wasn't done by mistake. Info in the other thread indicates a significant devaluation in the 5 night packages.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 27, 2018)

TimGolobic said:


> It only took 2 phone calls and over an hour of time, but assuming I was given the correct information, the 5-night Air+Hotel packages are the SAME VALUE as before; they have not been devalued!
> 
> 5-nights for Cat 1-5 plus 132,000 United miles is still the same 235,000 Reward Points as before.
> 
> ...



This would be awesome, but I'm thinking maybe you spoke with one of the reps I did the other day who really had no idea what she was talking about... or what I was talking about.  I referenced the cat 6 mapping over to the cat four and she was clueless.  She was still looking at the old chart.  I'm thinking this is what happened here.  But I hope you are 100% correct.


----------



## MauiLover (Aug 28, 2018)

Does anyone know if it is possible to see Lifetime Points on the Marriott Rewards site post August 18th?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 28, 2018)

MauiLover said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to see Lifetime Points on the Marriott Rewards site post August 18th?




My current point balance is displayed, however you may have to call to find out your Lifetime Points.....



.


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 28, 2018)

MauiLover said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to see Lifetime Points on the Marriott Rewards site post August 18th?



Mine still say 0 lifetime points which explains why my lifetime status is incorrect. I have email Marriott on this issue and they confirmed my correct LTpoints and status via email acknowledging it is in the process of being fixed on the website


----------



## MauiLover (Aug 28, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> Mine still say 0 lifetime points which explains why my lifetime status is incorrect. I have email Marriott on this issue and they confirmed my correct LTpoints and status via email acknowledging it is in the process of being fixed on the website



Where on the site did you find the lifetime points?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 28, 2018)

MauiLover said:


> Where on the site did you find the lifetime points?


You can't see it on the site unless you have some type of lifetime status already. If you do have LT status, click on your name at the top and select Overview. Your LT status level will be down near the bottom. Click on that and it will show LT points. If you don't have any LT status at the moment, you can still apparently see it on the app.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 28, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> You can't see it on the site unless you have some type of lifetime status already. If you do have LT status, click on your name at the top and select Overview. Your LT status level will be down near the bottom. Click on that and it will show LT points. If you don't have any LT status at the moment, you can still apparently see it on the app.


There are no LT points showing for me... when I click on the LT status.  It only shows the number of nights and also the LT definition.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 28, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> There are no LT points showing for me... when I click on the LT status.  It only shows the number of nights and also the LT definition.


Duh, you are right. Since LT Points don't matter any more, they no longer show that. You can't see it anymore. I was thinking of LT nights.


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm confused because there are some that indicate they can't see where LT points is listed, some say their LT points is correct and then for me my LP points show as "0" . See pic


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 28, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> I'm confused because there are some that indicate they can't see where LT points is listed, some say their LT points is correct and then for me my LP points show as "0" . See pic



LT points are no longer shown on the website. I think that is what people are referring to. The iPhone app still shows what you posted in the picture. Mine is the same as yours on the app, but on the regular web site, there is no line entry fro LT points any more.


----------



## l0410z (Aug 29, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I talked about this in a prior post on this thread from Wednesday. Owners who purchased a 5/7 night Travel Package (TP) for the old Category 6, Category 8, or Tier 1-3 properties have a limited time offer to request a 1 category downgrade in exchange for a refund of 30,000 MRPs per TP. If you encounter a CSR who claims there is 'no such thing' or offers you less than the 30k point refund, you need to refer them to "Knowledge Article 5995 in Engage" (which is apparently Marriott's corporate information database) where they can verify the terms of this offer for themselves. However, I have been told that this cannot be done over the phone. It has to be applied for via email https://insiders.marriottrewards.com/blogs/exclusive-news/2018/08/20/travel-packages-update.
> 
> I did receive an email in response to my request that there is a technical issue preventing it from being processed and to resubmit in 5-10 business days.



If you click on the link you provided, the link goes to a website that in turn has a link to the Marriott Website.  The Marriott website has a contact form you fill out. This is the email you are referring to.   In the drop down box of the contact form they had a topic of Package-Deals.  This is where you are suppose to ask for the refund on the package.  This topic is not longer in the drop down.  What does it mean.... we will find out sooner or later.


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 29, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> LT points are no longer shown on the website. I think that is what people are referring to. The iPhone app still shows what you posted in the picture. Mine is the same as yours on the app, but on the regular web site, there is no line entry fro LT points any more.



Thanks, now I understand! I just checked the website and LT points field isn't there at all. I seldom use the website, use the app most of the time and didn't notice. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## kds4 (Aug 29, 2018)

l0410z said:


> If you click on the link you provided, the link goes to a website that in turn has a link to the Marriott Website.  The Marriott website has a contact form you fill out. This is the email you are referring to.   In the drop down box of the contact form they had a topic of Package-Deals.  This is where you are suppose to ask for the refund on the package.  This topic is not longer in the drop down.  What does it mean.... we will find out sooner or later.



I checked the page as well and you are correct. The drop down option for Packages and Deals is now gone. No idea why, but I intend to continue resubmitting an email request every 10 business days (as their original response to me instructed) until the refunded points happen. I'll just select some other option on the drop down and explain the 'real' reason for my inquiry in the comments box. I'm not going to give anyone the chance to say that I abandoned this offer by failing to continue to follow-up. With 120,000 MRPs to reclaim, it's worth the hassle.


----------



## l0410z (Aug 29, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I checked the page as well and you are correct. The drop down option for Packages and Deals is now gone. No idea why, but I intend to continue resubmitting an email request every 10 business days (as their original response to me instructed) until the refunded points happen. I'll just select some other option on the drop down and explain the 'real' reason for my inquiry in the comments box. I'm not going to give anyone the chance to say that I abandoned this offer by failing to continue to follow-up. With 120,000 MRPs to reclaim, it's worth the hassle.



I just got off the phone with the rewards desk.  I referenced the Knowledge Article you referenced above and they found it.  They changed my 5 night travel package from a cat 6 per 8/18 to a post 1-4 post 8/18 (Partial Package - 5 Nights Category 1-4) and returned 15K points to my account which is the difference between the old cat 5 and 6 according to the CSR.  I had both a CAT 6 (250k MRP with 120K Miles)  and Cat 7 (270K MRP with 120K miles) in my account pre 8/18 and the difference was 20K points.  My guess is the difference between the cat 5 and 6 should have been the same 20K but I have no  way of knowing so I took the 15K.   My luck Marriott will reverse themselves and let pre 8/18 cats 6 & 7 become post 8/18 Cat 6 & 7 or maybe given the sharp IT department,   a system glitch will allow the 6 & & to trade as in the post 8/18 world.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 30, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I talked about this in a prior post on this thread from Wednesday. Owners who purchased a 5/7 night Travel Package (TP) for the old Category 6, Category 8, or Tier 1-3 properties have a limited time offer to request a 1 category downgrade in exchange for a refund of 30,000 MRPs per TP. If you encounter a CSR who claims there is 'no such thing' or offers you less than the 30k point refund, you need to refer them to "Knowledge Article 5995 in Engage" (which is apparently Marriott's corporate information database) where they can verify the terms of this offer for themselves. However, I have been told that this cannot be done over the phone. It has to be applied for via email https://insiders.marriottrewards.com/blogs/exclusive-news/2018/08/20/travel-packages-update.
> 
> I did receive an email in response to my request that there is a technical issue preventing it from being processed and to resubmit in 5-10 business days.



Just resubmitted this morning. We'll see what this week's response says.


----------



## BigMac (Aug 30, 2018)

l0410z said:


> I just got off the phone with the rewards desk.  I referenced the Knowledge Article you referenced above and they found it.  They changed my 5 night travel package from a cat 6 per 8/18 to a post 1-4 post 8/18 (Partial Package - 5 Nights Category 1-4) and returned 15K points to my account which is the difference between the old cat 5 and 6 according to the CSR.  I had both a CAT 6 (250k MRP with 120K Miles)  and Cat 7 (270K MRP with 120K miles) in my account pre 8/18 and the difference was 20K points.  My guess is the difference between the cat 5 and 6 should have been the same 20K but I have no  way of knowing so I took the 15K.   My luck Marriott will reverse themselves and let pre 8/18 cats 6 & 7 become post 8/18 Cat 6 & 7 or maybe given the sharp IT department,   a system glitch will allow the 6 & & to trade as in the post 8/18 world.


I think 15K points is correct. The old MR 5 day rewards page shows Cat 1-5 at 235K points for 120K miles. 15K less than cat 6


----------



## kds4 (Aug 30, 2018)

BigMac said:


> I think 15K points is correct. The old MR 5 day rewards page shows Cat 1-5 at 235K points for 120K miles. 15K less than cat 6





l0410z said:


> I just got off the phone with the rewards desk.  I referenced the Knowledge Article you referenced above and they found it.  They changed my 5 night travel package from a cat 6 per 8/18 to a post 1-4 post 8/18 (Partial Package - 5 Nights Category 1-4) and returned 15K points to my account which is the difference between the old cat 5 and 6 according to the CSR.  I had both a CAT 6 (250k MRP with 120K Miles)  and Cat 7 (270K MRP with 120K miles) in my account pre 8/18 and the difference was 20K points.  My guess is the difference between the cat 5 and 6 should have been the same 20K but I have no  way of knowing so I took the 15K.   My luck Marriott will reverse themselves and let pre 8/18 cats 6 & 7 become post 8/18 Cat 6 & 7 or maybe given the sharp IT department,   a system glitch will allow the 6 & & to trade as in the post 8/18 world.



I recommend going back and re-reading this document from Marriott - https://insiders.marriottrewards.com/blogs/exclusive-news/2018/08/20/travel-packages-update.

It very clearly says the refunded points amount should be 30k MRP per travel package. Accepting anything less is selling yourself short.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I recommend going back and re-reading this document from Marriott - https://insiders.marriottrewards.com/blogs/exclusive-news/2018/08/20/travel-packages-update.
> 
> It very clearly says the refunded points amount should be 30k MRP per travel package. Accepting anything less is selling yourself short.


I believe the discrepancy has to do with 7 nights vs 5 nights TP.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I believe the discrepancy has to do with 7 nights vs 5 nights TP.



A fair point, but since they didn't specify if this offer was only for 7 night packages in the document I would hold out for the advertised amount.


----------



## mas (Aug 30, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Just resubmitted this morning. We'll see what this week's response says.



How were you able to re-submit with the package deals line item from the drop down being removed?


----------



## kds4 (Aug 30, 2018)

mas said:


> How were you able to re-submit with the package deals line item from the drop down being removed?



I selected a different drop down option, the last one I believe. Then I used the comments section to explain what I was requesting (as well as copying/pasting in their last email response to me from my previous request).


----------



## mas (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for the info, let us know if/what kind of a response you get.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 1, 2018)

What SPG Members Have Lost in the Marriott Integration
By Nick Ewen/ Guide/ The Points Guy/ thepointsguy.com

"When Marriott initially announced plans to acquire Starwood almost three years ago, the collective, worried gasps from SPG members were almost audible. The small yet mighty program was revered by travelers all over the world thanks to its fantastic hotel redemptions and lucrative airline transfers. The key question was simple: Would a combined Marriott and Starwood program provide the same value to which we had become accustomed?

In announcing details of the newly combined program in April 2018 and officially launching the integration just four months later, many of these fears were put to rest. Airline transfers with the beloved 5,000-mile bonus? Sticking around (and expanding to additional partners). Fifth night free? Staying. Differentiation for top-tier elites? Check. Overall, many of the best things about Starwood Preferred Guest were carried over into the new program, and with roughly four times as many properties as before, the new program seemed to be welcome news.

Unfortunately, an integration of this magnitude will never make everyone happy and simply can’t include everything from both programs, so today I want to take some time to evaluate the different items that SPG members have lost (or seen devalued) along the way.

( Note: This is not a comprehensive list but rather a collection of ones that we’ve seen or had readers bring to our attention. Feel free to comment below with others that may affect you.)





If you used to qualify for SPG status based on stays, the new program may result in a lower elite level. Photo courtesy of St. Regis New York.


Richard


----------



## Quilter (Sep 2, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I selected a different drop down option, the last one I believe. Then I used the comments section to explain what I was requesting (as well as copying/pasting in their last email response to me from my previous request).



Can you do a bit of a recap for me?  This thread has multiple subtopics and gets confusing.

Prior to 8/18 I bought a couple 5 night certificates.  Cat 5 and Cat 6.  I attached them to hotels but this is now not reflected in our accounts.  On future charts I could not find that the two hotels would change categories.  However the 5 is now a 3 and the 6 is now a 4.   

From what I’m reading in this thread I can move the 6 certificate down 1 step and get back 30k points.  This is contingent on the hard line Marriott will draw on 30k for 7 night vs. 15k for 5 night.

The only note I’ve read about the cat 5 certificate is that those are the same price as before, 235k.

I’ve made a couple attempts at calling MR but gave up holding when something more pressing came along.  Before I do call I need to know what I want to request.  

These 2 hotels aren’t that pricey per night and I could pay for them.  I purchased the certificates mainly to get the most out of our points before the downgrading of the program.  

Should I keep my certificates as they stand?  Downgrade the 6?


----------



## mas (Sep 2, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Should I keep my certificates as they stand?  Downgrade the 6?



From everything I've read, the downgrade from a 6 to a 5 is a no brainer.  Both the level 6 and 5 translate to a 1-4 cert in the new program.  The only question is how soon will things over a Marriott get to a point to where you can call up and have the CSR be able to do the switch; the second part of this question is how many points you will get back.  According to the link Marriott is promising 30k for the downgrade (even though the difference between the level 5 and 6 when purchased b4 8/18 was only 15k --235K vs 250K).


----------



## kds4 (Sep 2, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Can you do a bit of a recap for me?  This thread has multiple subtopics and gets confusing.
> 
> Prior to 8/18 I bought a couple 5 night certificates.  Cat 5 and Cat 6.  I attached them to hotels but this is now not reflected in our accounts.  On future charts I could not find that the two hotels would change categories.  However the 5 is now a 3 and the 6 is now a 4.
> 
> ...



If it were me, and these are the hotels I intend to stay at, I would downgrade the Category 6 and seek the full 30k MRP refund they advertised (without specifying whether they intended it to be only for 7 night TPs). As far as new Category 5 TPs, a new 5 night TP redemption chart has been posted on TUG, and I believe the cost did go up at least 40k MRPs (with 20-22k less FF miles in the 'new' TPs).

The problem is that Marriott is telling me and others who have requested the 1 category downgrade/30k MRP refund that it cannot be done 'due to technical issues'. However, other owners have reported being offered (and accepting 15k MRP refunds in exchange for downgrading their TPs). So, which is right? If you ask Marriott do what they advertised, their system won't let them. However, if you're willing to accept less than they advertised the system seems to work flawlessly.

All I can say is if I had a reservation in Copenhagen, there's something rotten in Denmark ...


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 2, 2018)

kds4 said:


> If it were me, and these are the hotels I intend to stay at, I would downgrade the Category 6 and seek the full 30k MRP refund they advertised (without specifying whether they intended it to be only for 7 night TPs). As far as new Category 5 TPs, a new 5 night TP redemption chart has been posted on TUG, and I believe the cost did go up at least 40k MRPs (with 20-22k less FF miles in the 'new' TPs).
> 
> The problem is that Marriott is telling me and others who have requested the 1 category downgrade/30k MRP refund that it cannot be done 'due to technical issues'. However, other owners have reported being offered (and accepting 15k MRP refunds in exchange for downgrading their TPs). So, which is right? If you ask Marriott do what they advertised, their system won't let them. However, if you're willing to accept less than they advertised the system seems to work flawlessly.
> 
> All I can say is if I had a reservation in Copenhagen, there's something rotten in Denmark ...


Refund of 15K is a true experience reported by a TUGger and also the right number when we look at the old 5-night Travel Package chart.


----------



## TXTortoise (Sep 2, 2018)

For my first downgrade and request for $30K points they asked me to try back in 5-10 business days. This response came within a day of the initial request.

I submitted a second request early this past week, I think using the Reward Points drop-down, since the deleted the previous option.
I received an automated confirmation that it was received, but have heard nothing since then.

So, I assume they are either working it, or it's somewhere between departments trying to find a home for resolution.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Refund of 15K is a true experience reported by a TUGger and also the right number when we look at the old 5-night Travel Package chart.


The confusion may seem to be the 5 night packages vs the seven night. 15K is probably the right refund for the five night certs.


----------



## jeepie (Sep 3, 2018)

I believe the Cat change will likely extend the expiration date to 12 months from the change. If true, I will wait as long as possible since I have too many certs to use in the coming 11 months. Thoughts? Tia.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 3, 2018)

jeepie said:


> I believe the Cat change will likely extend the expiration date to 12 months from the change. If true, I will wait as long as possible since I have too many certs to use in the coming 11 months. Thoughts? Tia.


Yes, I think so.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you all who responded.  I really appreciate the time it took to read through my lengthy post and type a response.  Tiggers are great!

Any points back for changing the cat 5 certificate to the 1-4?


----------



## kds4 (Sep 3, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Thank you all who responded.  I really appreciate the time it took to read through my lengthy post and type a response.  Tiggers are great!
> 
> Any points back for changing the cat 5 certificate to the 1-4?



The offer from Marriott applied to TPs purchased for Category 6, Category 8, and Tier 1-3 properties only. I am guessing that is because those categories suffered the biggest mapping disparities to the new category chart and this is an attempt to somewhat compensate holders of those TPs.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 3, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Thank you all who responded.  I really appreciate the time it took to read through my lengthy post and type a response.  Tiggers are great!
> 
> Any points back for changing the cat 5 certificate to the 1-4?


No points back because they have the same points requirement.


----------



## tatmtr7 (Sep 3, 2018)

I did receive the 30,000 ppoints per night back from marriott as I had a category 8 hotel certificate which was now only go to be a category 5 unattached certificate.  After hours on the phone last night and being given wrong information I had a wonderful knowledgeable, helpful agent this morning.  She even contacted a Starwood agent who was able to make a reservation for me in a category 6 hotel though I had to add some points that I had in my account. I have tried for days to speak with a knowledgeable agent!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 3, 2018)

tatmtr7 said:


> I did receive the 30,000 ppoints per night back from marriott as I had a category 8 hotel certificate which was now only go to be a category 5 unattached certificate.  After hours on the phone last night and being given wrong information I had a wonderful knowledgeable, helpful agent this morning.  She even contacted a Starwood agent who was able to make a reservation for me in a category 6 hotel though I had to add some points that I had in my account. I have tried for days to speak with a knowledgeable agent!


Is it for 7 nights or 5 nights?


----------



## tatmtr7 (Sep 3, 2018)

5 nights


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 3, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Is it for 7 nights or 5 nights?


This seems to be different. It was for a certificate where the category dropped considerably where they were going to attach it to a new reservation. Not just the one certificate downgrade being spoke of by others.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 3, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> This seems to be different. It was for a certificate where the category dropped considerably where they were going to attach it to a new reservation. Not just the one certificate downgrade being spoke of by others.


Cat 8 was 40K per night. Is new Cat 5 at 35K?  If so, shouldn't it be 20K?  Fuzzy Math...


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Is it for 7 nights or 5 nights?


I think they look at it more from what the prior packages cost vs what they would cost now based on the mapping. The category 8 five night certificates was 300,000. They may now consider the new cat 5 to be on par with the old cat 7? That old cat 7 cost 270,000 points. So the difference is the 30,000 that was refunded. Just my hypothesis, but they wouldn't base it on the cost of each night before and after or even as they are now. It would be based on the package prices and how they match up to the new categories.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 4, 2018)

Below is the new 5 night Travel Package redemption chart. I did a comparison of just the Category 6 TPs using the maximum Group 1 FF redemption option (120k/132k United) before and (100k/110k United) now. How does this reflect against the current Marriott offer to refund 30k MRPs for requesting a 1 category downgrade of any Category 6, Category 8, or Tier 1-3 package? See below.






Is the 30k MRP refund a 'good' deal? It really depends on how Marriott is going to treat pre-8/18/18 TPs.

The pre-8/18/18 Category 6 cost 250k. After 8/18/18, it now maps to the Category 1-4 TP at a cost of 270k. So, if I paid 250k for a TP that now costs 270k, I've already 'saved' 20k MRPs in redemption costs from my account. Offering me another 30k MRPs (to bring me to a total 'savings' of 50k) seems counter-intuitive for Marriott - unless they are not really going to enforce mapping down pre-8/18/18 Category 6 TPs to be worth only Category 1-4 redemptions now.

If a pre-Category 6 is still actually redeemable for a post-Category 6 (or even a post-Category 5), then offering me 30k MRPs to downgrade a package actually saves Marriott money (based on the costs of points redemptions in rooms occupied versus cash rentals).

So, why the 30k MRP refund offer by Marriott? I have no idea, except that there has to be a 'benefit' to Marriott by offering it (over and above any benefit being extended to us the customer) ... IMHO.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 4, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Tiggers are great!




Ooops!   I saw this error yesterday and edited it right away.  Guess I didn’t hit “save changes”.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Below are the 5 night Travel Package redemption charts. The first, is the pre-8/18/18 chart. Below that is the post-8/18/18 chart. I did a comparison of just the Category 6 TPs using the maximum Group 1 FF redemption option (120k/132k United) before and (100k/110k United) now. How does this reflect against the current Marriott offer to refund 30k MRPs for requesting a 1 category downgrade of any Category 6, Category 8, or Tier 1-3 package? See below.
> 
> View attachment 8109
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the 30K refund is for seven night packages. Those are the ones that are most used by MR members.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 4, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Below are the 5 night Travel Package redemption charts. The first, is the pre-8/18/18 chart. Below that is the post-8/18/18 chart. I did a comparison of just the Category 6 TPs using the maximum Group 1 FF redemption option (120k/132k United) before and (100k/110k United) now. How does this reflect against the current Marriott offer to refund 30k MRPs for requesting a 1 category downgrade of any Category 6, Category 8, or Tier 1-3 package? See below.
> 
> View attachment 8109
> 
> ...



What is the “mapping” you refer to?

Are you saying that an old cat 6 certificate will only go to a cat 1-4 because the current 1-4 point requirement is the same as old 6?

Marriott has never worked that way when they inflated point requirements in the past.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 4, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Keep in mind that the 30K refund is for seven night packages. Those are the ones that are most used by MR members.



This remains to be confirmed...right?


----------



## Quilter (Sep 4, 2018)

What is the quickest way to get to the holding spot for a Rewards rep?  

The recorded message is frustrating.  I’ve found if I try to answer any of the question it try’s to respond with a recorded answer.  If I keep asking for a representative I get someone in reservations.  

What system do you use?


----------



## kds4 (Sep 4, 2018)

Quilter said:


> What is the “mapping” you refer to?
> 
> Are you saying that an old cat 6 certificate will only go to a cat 1-4 because the current 1-4 point requirement is the same as old 6?
> 
> Marriott has never worked that way when they inflated point requirements in the past.



For pre-8/18/18 TPs, supposedly if you had the accommodation certificate portion of a TP booked to a specific property by 8/18/18, you were 'immune' from having your TP mapped to a different category. What remains to be seen is what Marriott is doing to all TP accommodation certificates that were not attached to an upcoming reservation by 8/18/18. One possibility is they will be 'mapped' to the closest point value category - which for a Category 6 is the new Category 1-4. My prior post was from that perspective.

Is that what they are doing?


----------



## kds4 (Sep 7, 2018)

Quilter said:


> What is the “mapping” you refer to?
> 
> Are you saying that an old cat 6 certificate will only go to a cat 1-4 because the current 1-4 point requirement is the same as old 6?
> 
> Marriott has never worked that way when they inflated point requirements in the past.



I spent 3 hours on the telephone with Marriott (last night into this morning) on this very question. Both Category 5 and Category 6 TPs are being mapped to Category 1-4 (at least mine are). After speaking to 3 different 'escalated' persons - first 'regular' reservations, then 'elite' services, and lastly 'platinum desk', I was able to get someone who could generate the 30k MRP refund for each of my Category 6 packages that I asked to downgrade. (So, it can be done over the phone now.)

The downgrades are complete. I can see the new packages in my account. However, when she attempted to deposit the refunded points into my account, the system 'froze' not allowing her to finish the transaction. So, now I have a 'case' that will take 3-5 days for an even 'higher' MR supervisor to fix.

FWIW - I would not try to just cancel any pre-8/18 travel packages to get the hotel portion of MRPs back to rebook your own points reservation in the new categories. Hint - you won't get much of anything. I was specifically warned that if I wanted to cancel any of my pre-8/18 travel packages, I would get back only 10k MRPs (TOTAL) for each Category 1-5, and only 25k MRPs (TOTAL) for each Category 6. When I questioned why that was all they were worth, I was told 'because the bulk of the points you spent to redeem the travel package were applied to get the FF miles'.

Based on their math of an old Category 1-5 TP that was 235k MRPs, only 10k were allocated to the 5 night stay. The remaining 225k MRPs was the cost of the FF miles. This math holds true for Category 6 TPs that were 250k MRPs (15k more), 25k was allocated to the 5 night stay (as MR told me last night) and 225k MRPs was the cost of the FF miles. I'm not sure how the new TP math will work (until someone tries to cancel a new TP to get the hotel portion of MRPs back) but I suspect the math won't be any better for owners/guests.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 7, 2018)

kds4 said:


> FWIW - I would not try to just cancel any pre-8/18 travel packages to get the hotel portion of MRPs back to rebook your own points reservation in the new categories. Hint - you won't get much of anything. I was specifically warned that if I wanted to cancel any of my pre-8/18 travel packages, I would get back only 10k MRPs (TOTAL) for each Category 1-5, and only 25k MRPs (TOTAL) for each Category 6. When I questioned why that was all they were worth, I was told 'because the bulk of the points you spent to redeem the travel package were applied to get the FF miles'.
> 
> Based on their math of an old Category 1-5 TP that was 235k MRPs, only 10k were allocated to the 5 night stay. The remaining 225k MRPs was the cost of the FF miles. This math holds true for Category 6 TPs that were 250k MRPs (15k more), 25k was allocated to the 5 night stay (as MR told me last night) and 225k MRPs was the cost of the FF miles. I'm not sure how the new TP math will work (until someone tries to cancel a new TP to get the hotel portion of MRPs back) but I suspect the math won't be any better for owners/guests.


It has always been this way, for both the cat 5 and cat 7 certificates. The FF miles area . hard cost to Marriott when you redeem these packages. They have to pay the airlines to buy the miles. The hotel cert, while a hard likely has a much lower one since Marriott sets the redemption values with the properties in their affiliation or franchise agreements. It has always been this way that if you cancel the hotel cert, they calculate the transaction as if you did a straight points to miles purchase. Otherwise everyone wanting to do points to miles would just do a travel package first and then call and cancel the hotel certificate as a way to make the points to miles transaction cheaper.


----------



## Fairwinds (Sep 7, 2018)

I’m looking to apply a “suite night award” to an existing reservation on the web site but don’t see how to do it. Anyone done this?


----------



## kds4 (Sep 7, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> It has always been this way, for both the cat 5 and cat 7 certificates. The FF miles area . hard cost to Marriott when you redeem these packages. They have to pay the airlines to buy the miles. The hotel cert, while a hard likely has a much lower one since Marriott sets the redemption values with the properties in their affiliation or franchise agreements. It has always been this way that if you cancel the hotel cert, they calculate the transaction as if you did a straight points to miles purchase. Otherwise everyone wanting to do points to miles would just do a travel package first and then call and cancel the hotel certificate as a way to make the points to miles transaction cheaper.



Definitely shows just how far off some of the post-merger predictions regarding travel packages turned out to be. Take FrequentMiler for example: https://frequentmiler.boardingarea....xisting-marriott-travel-package-certificates/

_"So, there you go.  My latest guesstimate is that travel package certificates that haven’t been used to book a stay will be converted to points as follows:
_

_Category 1-5: 150,000 points_
_Category 6: 180,000 points_
_Category 7: 210,000 points_
_Category 8: 240,000 points_
_Category 9: 270,000 points_
_Ritz Tier 1-3: 300,000 points_
_Ritz Tier 4-5: 420,000 points"_
 150k projected versus 10k actual or 180k projected versus 25k actual ... Talk about YMMV.


----------



## jeepie (Sep 7, 2018)

Fairwinds said:


> I’m looking to apply a “suite night award” to an existing reservation on the web site but don’t see how to do it. Anyone done this?


Find your reservation.
Click on View/Modify.
Scroll down to Take an Upgrade. You’ve earned it.
Follow the prompts.

Note: this isn’t working for one of my reservations, apparently due to the necessity to detach and reattach a five night certificate. They supposedly fixed it last week, and said to check this week. Still not working. So, ymmv. Cheers.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 7, 2018)

I spoke with a rep today regarding a Cat. 8 certificate and the potential 30k MRP refund. She indicated that is not happening. She did open a case for me as I told her I had some information that indicates otherwise. Unfortunately, I didn't have the info at hand. Now I plan to respond to the case number and will note the "Knowledge Article 5995 in Engage." We will see what happens.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## kds4 (Sep 7, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> I spoke with a rep today regarding a Cat. 8 certificate and the potential 30k MRP refund. She indicated that is not happening. She did open a case for me as I told her I had some information that indicates otherwise. Unfortunately, I didn't have the info at hand. Now I plan to respond to the case number and will note the "Knowledge Article 5995 in Engage." We will see what happens.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



When I spoke to Marriott last night, I referred them to that knowledge article. They did not locate it initially. The rep said it appears the article was updated because while it is in Engage, the reference number is no longer 5995. He didn't give me the new number. I would still start them looking at 5995. Hopefully, it will at least point them in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 8, 2018)

kds4 said:


> When I spoke to Marriott last night, I referred them to that knowledge article. They did not locate it initially. The rep said it appears the article was updated because while it is in Engage, the reference number is no longer 5995. He didn't give me the new number. I would still start them looking at 5995. Hopefully, it will at least point them in the right direction. Good luck.



Thanks for that information.

Question to anyone who has reported success in getting such a refund. Have the refunded points actually shown up in your MRP account? The person I spoke with said a refund of points would actually be used to buy the replacement package rather than be a refund to my account. She was reading from some information she found so wasn’t making it up.

Mike


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 8, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> Thanks for that information.
> 
> Question to anyone who has reported success in getting such a refund. Have the refunded points actually shown up in your MRP account? The person I spoke with said a refund of points would actually be used to buy the replacement package rather than be a refund to my account. She was reading from some information she found so wasn’t making it up.
> 
> Mike


Yes, that was how it was done, they input the new package and old package into the system and that was how it showed up in the activity history.


----------



## mas (Sep 8, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> Thanks for that information.
> 
> Question to anyone who has reported success in getting such a refund. Have the refunded points actually shown up in your MRP account? The person I spoke with said a *refund of points would actually be used to buy the replacement package rather than be a refund to my account*. She was reading from some information she found so wasn’t making it up.
> 
> Mike


So instead of receiving a cat 1-4 you would receive a cat 5 and no points deposited to your account?  Of course, if that is the case, why wouldn't they just issue a cat 5 in the first place?


----------



## kds4 (Sep 8, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Yes, that was how it was done, they input the new package and old package into the system and that was how it showed up in the activity history.



That doesn't appear to align with what both Marriott and Starwood representatives announced. Below is what Marriott's representative posted over on FlyerTalk back on 8/20/18. I colored the key sentence in red. Perhaps others read this differently, but to me the announcement says you get a travel package that is one category lower than the one you downgraded *AND* see a deposit of 30k refunded MRPs into your account. What you describe sounds to me like a case of "you can have the downgraded package but you have to use the refund we promised you to get it". I don't read that in the statement below.

If the announcement said something along the lines of "member is responsible for any difference in points required to purchase the downgraded travel package" and/or "Marriott will credit the member's account 30k MRPs toward the purchase of a downgraded travel package" that would be different. However, I don't see anything to that effect. Maybe I am missing something?

1
Marriott Rewards Insider
Company Representative, Marriott Rewards
Original Poster

Join Date: Apr 2018
Posts: 25

Travel Packages Update
Members,

This past Saturday, new Travel Packages became available for purchase for members. At the same time, due to system capabilities, we initiated a month-long blackout on cancellations and modifications to existing Travel Package certificates. After pressure testing our new system over the weekend, we’re happy to relay that starting today, the blackout period is over.

In addition, members who purchased a Category 6, Category 8 or Tier 1-3 certificate prior to 8/18 are able to request a one-time exchange for a Travel Package one category lower. *This process will cancel your current Travel Package, reissue a Travel Package one category lower and result in a refund of 30,000 points to your account.* To submit a request, follow these steps:

Go to https://www.marriott.com/marriott/contact.mi

Select “Packages - Deals” from the “Topic” drop down menu
Submit your request
As a reminder, status.marriott.com will periodically have additional updates.

Kind regards,
Marriott Rewards Insider


----------



## kds4 (Sep 8, 2018)

A Starwood representative made the same announcement the same day:

2 
Starwood Lurker IV
Company Representative - Starwood

Join Date: Aug 2011
Programs: SPG
Posts: 649

Travel Packages Update
Members,

This past Saturday, new Travel Packages became available for purchase for members. At the same time, due to system capabilities, we initiated a month-long blackout on cancellations and modifications to existing Travel Package certificates. After pressure testing our new system over the weekend, we’re happy to relay that starting today, the blackout period is over.


In addition, members who purchased a Category 6, Category 8 or Tier 1-3 certificate prior to 8/18 are able to request a one-time exchange for a Travel Package one category lower. *This process will cancel your current Travel Package, reissue a Travel Package one category lower and result in a refund of 30,000 points to your account.* To submit a request, follow these steps:

Go to https://www.marriott.com/marriott/contact.mi

Select “Packages - Deals” from the “Topic” drop down menu
Submit your request

As a reminder, status.marriott.com will periodically have additional updates.


Kind regards,

Alexandra B.
Specialist, Social Media
Marriott International


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Sep 8, 2018)

SueDonJ said:


> This TUG board's been understandably overrun with MR-related threads following the announcement several months ago that big changes were coming. Now that the official dates/terms of the changes have come, it's time to try to bring some semblance of order here.
> 
> PLEASE try to use this thread to consolidate all of the info in as useful a manner as possible. As it develops it will be either sticky-ed as is, or if it gets cumbersome, as the basis to compose a concise sticky. THANK YOU for your help.
> 
> ...


Reading through a bit of the old thread.  My last stay at a Marriott Time Share was in Park City in July.  I had 3 reservations, but for the first time ever didn't receive any rewards points for my stay.  Has something changed?  One week was a trade through II, a few days were using MVC points, and a few days were on a sales package.  I believe I read you only get reward points when you're paying for a stay.  Certainly we paid for the sales stay, we paid 2 upgrade fees for the week that was traded, and it would seem from my perspective you certainly when staying on MVC points, as you pay mightly wit your membership and your maintenance fees.  We've always gotten points when staying at timeshares.  We also get elite bonus points, why not this time??


----------



## kds4 (Sep 8, 2018)

Traveling Suitcase said:


> Reading through a bit of the old thread.  My last stay at a Marriott Time Share was in Park City in July.  I had 3 reservations, but for the first time ever didn't receive any rewards points for my stay.  Has something changed?  One week was a trade through II, a few days were using MVC points, and a few days were on a sales package.  I believe I read you only get reward points when you're paying for a stay.  Certainly we paid for the sales stay, we paid 2 upgrade fees for the week that was traded, and it would seem from my perspective you certainly when staying on MVC points, as you pay mightly wit your membership and your maintenance fees.  We've always gotten points when staying at timeshares.  We also get elite bonus points, why not this time??



I would contact Marriott Rewards. They award the points and go off of whatever the property reports to them. Have you stayed at this particular property before and gotten points? I have learned that not all MVCI properties report stays the same way and it can make a difference in the amount (if any) of MRPs received.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Sep 8, 2018)

Please bear with me as this is rather long,  but it's so crazy to me I need your thoughts. 

A week ago,  I called marriott to downgrade a 5 night cat 6 package.   The rep told me he could actually cancel the hotel portion and I'd get 175K points back.  I said wow,  that's even better so did it.  

He told me there would be a lag to see the points and they finally showed up today.  A whopping 25,000!!!!

So I call marriott,  explain to no less than 5 people,  spent 4 hours and 44 minutes and finally spoke to the top supervisor , who I think did not know what he was talking about.  

The rep prior to him bought me a 5 night cat 5 certificate for 45,000 points,  using the 25,000 points they gave me for the canceled package and a courtesy 20,000 points.   So my net affect was to get a downgraded package with no extra points.   How is that beneficial???

This top supervisor goes on to tell me that this package would have been canceled by marriott anyway and the rep did me a favor giving me the 20,000 points to buy the new downgraded package. 

At this point my head almost exploded.  I think some if it hit the supervisor and he offered me 10,000 frustration points.   I took the offer because I was on the phone for almost 5 hours at that point and was about to hang myself. 

What do you all think if this?  I even brought up the knowledge article and he said it didn't exist?  And what does he mean marriott was going to cancel my package at some point anyway.   I am so confused,  frustrated,  and still missing 20,000 points for my downgrade. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Sep 8, 2018)

vacationlover2 said:


> Please bear with me as this is rather long,  but it's so crazy to me I need your thoughts.
> 
> A week ago,  I called marriott to downgrade a 5 night cat 6 package.   The rep told me he could actually cancel the hotel portion and I'd get 175K points back.  I said wow,  that's even better so did it.
> 
> ...


WOW......sounds nasty.  How can they just cancel something you've already paid for with points.  You know how most conversations say this maybe recorded ...I think I'd ask if your conversation where you were told 175 was recorded?  Right or wrong, they said it and should stand by it.  I'm not understanding why you would downgrade a package, but then have only purchased packages once and found it very confusing.  You used to be able to purchase 3 days and miles......then it was 5, and now I only see 7 days.......obviously that makes it all more expensive, and realistically.........if you're traveling, you're not going to stay 7 nights anywhere, even 5 is pushing it to my way of thinking.  About to heard on my 3rd tour and you rarely stay more than 2 nights anyway.......because you're moving, traveling and that how I see this packages being used.  Maybe just transferring points into miles is now a better option?  I know they always tell you it's a better deal to buy the packages.  But, then you have to be concerned about them expiring before you get to use them.  Are you a time share owner that you could get your rep to help you?


----------



## kds4 (Sep 8, 2018)

vacationlover2 said:


> Please bear with me as this is rather long,  but it's so crazy to me I need your thoughts.
> 
> A week ago,  I called marriott to downgrade a 5 night cat 6 package.   The rep told me he could actually cancel the hotel portion and I'd get 175K points back.  I said wow,  that's even better so did it.
> 
> ...



I would have a big problem with this, and to some degree I am working my way through a similar situation except that I downgraded 4 travel packages. The new packages are in my account. However, my points balance has been royally messed up with points taken away from my existing balance (and no postings of 30k MRPs for each of the 4 packages I downgraded). I have a 'case number' that has been assigned to me while they fix my account balance. I was told to allow up to 5 business days for them to fix it. We'll see what happens next week.


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Sep 8, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I would contact Marriott Rewards. They award the points and go off of whatever the property reports to them. Have you stayed at this particular property before and gotten points? I have learned that not all MVCI properties report stays the same way and it can make a difference in the amount (if any) of MRPs received.




Yes have stayed at this particular time share 6 or 7 other times, and have ALWAYS gotten points.  Was on the phone with Marriott Rewards yesterday for 55 minutes when she was about to put me on hold again.  I had to leave the house and asked her to call me back.  Which she said she would do, and of course didn't.  So, now I guess I have to call again and start the whole process over.  I know they're busy with the merger, but really some of this waiting on the phone is ridiculous.  I even told her as I was talking I had the activity page up on the account and she could scroll back to other years at the same resort and see the points.  I read what it said to her.  They must have way too many untrained people who always have to put you on the phone to go talk to someone else.  

Right you are, there are some differences (which personally I don't think they should be) from location to location; but we have NEVER not received points from any time share.  At a bare minimum (which I told her) we should have received the 500 thank you for being an Elite member.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 8, 2018)

Traveling Suitcase said:


> Yes have stayed at this particular time share 6 or 7 other times, and have ALWAYS gotten points.  Was on the phone with Marriott Rewards yesterday for 55 minutes when she was about to put me on hold again.  I had to leave the house and asked her to call me back.  Which she said she would do, and of course didn't.  So, now I guess I have to call again and start the whole process over.  I know they're busy with the merger, but really some of this waiting on the phone is ridiculous.  I even told her as I was talking I had the activity page up on the account and she could scroll back to other years at the same resort and see the points.  I read what it said to her.  They must have way too many untrained people who always have to put you on the phone to go talk to someone else.
> 
> Right you are, there are some differences (which personally I don't think they should be) from location to location; but we have NEVER not received points from any time share.  At a bare minimum (which I told her) we should have received the 500 thank you for being an Elite member.



I agree. Sounds like possibly a human error at the resort that resulted in no points earnings being reported to MR. As frustrating as it is, another call to MR is the only option I can see. If you haven't already, I would ask them to pull up the folio from your stay. This way they can see any incidental charges you may have made as well as the 500 elite bonus you should have gotten based on your MR level.


----------



## mas (Sep 8, 2018)

kds4 said:


> ...I would ask them to pull up the folio from your stay. This way they can see any incidental charges you may have made as well as the 500 elite bonus you should have gotten based on your MR level.


If you don't have an electronic copy (emailed folio) you can always call the hotel/resort directly and have them send you one.  I did this when I had an issue with a stay in NY at the residence inn and they immediately sent me a copy which I used to resolve my issue.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 9, 2018)

kds4 said:


> That doesn't appear to align with what both Marriott and Starwood representatives announced. Below is what Marriott's representative posted over on FlyerTalk back on 8/20/18. I colored the key sentence in red. Perhaps others read this differently, but to me the announcement says you get a travel package that is one category lower than the one you downgraded *AND* see a deposit of 30k refunded MRPs into your account. What you describe sounds to me like a case of "you can have the downgraded package but you have to use the refund we promised you to get it". I don't read that in the statement below.
> 
> If the announcement said something along the lines of "member is responsible for any difference in points required to purchase the downgraded travel package" and/or "Marriott will credit the member's account 30k MRPs toward the purchase of a downgraded travel package" that would be different. However, I don't see anything to that effect. Maybe I am missing something?
> 
> ...





kds4 said:


> A Starwood representative made the same announcement the same day:
> 
> 2
> Starwood Lurker IV
> ...



I am going to follow up again via the case number the issued to me and try to copy and paste what the reps shared with each of you. Hopefully it works. I will report back once I hear back.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Sep 9, 2018)

mas said:


> If you don't have an electronic copy (emailed folio) you can always call the hotel/resort directly and have them send you one.  I did this when I had an issue with a stay in NY at the residence inn and they immediately sent me a copy which I used to resolve my issue.


Thank you, will do that, though don't think we had any charges on that trip.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 9, 2018)

Traveling Suitcase said:


> Reading through a bit of the old thread.  My last stay at a Marriott Time Share was in Park City in July.  I had 3 reservations, but for the first time ever didn't receive any rewards points for my stay.  Has something changed?  One week was a trade through II, a few days were using MVC points, and a few days were on a sales package.  I believe I read you only get reward points when you're paying for a stay.  Certainly we paid for the sales stay, we paid 2 upgrade fees for the week that was traded, and it would seem from my perspective you certainly when staying on MVC points, as you pay mightly wit your membership and your maintenance fees.  We've always gotten points when staying at timeshares.  We also get elite bonus points, why not this time??


You are definitely entitled to points and elite nights for the II trade and for the nights you stayed using points and elite nights credit as your method of payment.  However, nights spent on an MVC sales or Encore package are specifically excluded from receiving points.  (They should be posting any points for your incidental spend (if any), however.)


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 10, 2018)

Would a sales promo stay receive nights stayed credit?



BocaBoy said:


> You are definitely entitled to points and elite nights for the II trade and for the nights you stayed using points and elite nights credit as your method of payment.  However, nights spent on an MVC sales or Encore package are specifically excluded from receiving points.  (They should be posting any points for your incidental spend (if any), however.)


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Sep 10, 2018)

Born2Travel said:


> Would a sales promo stay receive nights stayed credit?


I don't think so - we did a stay at the Westin Cancun last month on a promo and didn't get elite night credits, but all room charges received points (and the promo included a bunch of Starpoints, as well).


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2018)

Born2Travel said:


> Would a sales promo stay receive nights stayed credit?


Encore Package stays don't receive elite night credit.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 11, 2018)

I am pleased to report that I was finally able to downgrade my 5 night Cat. 8 certificate AND received 30,000 MRP's back into my account. It shows up as +75,000 and -45,000 in my account. (edit- one odd thing is that my new points total is correct in my app, but not my online account. However, I can see the activity in my online account. A little bug or simply timing.)

I got cut off from the first person with whom I spoke this afternoon, but decided to call back. I got a young lady who was very familiar with upgrading and downgrading certificates in the past, so she was very responsive and handled it pretty quickly. She should be training everyone else there .

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## kds4 (Sep 12, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> I am pleased to report that I was finally able to downgrade my 5 night Cat. 8 certificate AND received 30,000 MRP's back into my account. It shows up as +75,000 and -45,000 in my account. (edit- one odd thing is that my new points total is correct in my app, but not my online account. However, I can see the activity in my online account. A little bug or simply timing.)
> 
> I got cut off from the first person with whom I spoke this afternoon, but decided to call back. I got a young lady who was very familiar with upgrading and downgrading certificates in the past, so she was very responsive and handled it pretty quickly. She should be training everyone else there .
> 
> ...



Glad it worked out. So, what category of travel package do you have in your account now in place of your Category 8?


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 12, 2018)

Can someone please advise what best option I should do with my travel cartificate category 8 .

Before 8/18/2018, I made a reservation using my TP certificate for Marriott Circular Quay in Sydney.  It is 40K/ night for that hotel stay at that time . Now that hotel is down grade to Category 5  and it is 35k/ night.

My travel package category 8 is currently matching as category 7 in Marriott new system . I would like to know what best option to get some Marriott point refund . Can I able to cancel my hotel booking and asked for the TP certificate to down grade. If so, what is best way to handle. I still need to book 7 days hotel stay for my Sydney trip in 2019.

I contact Marriott, but get no clear answer . And I was told thay can not taken care any attached or re-attach travel certificate until after September 18, 2018.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 12, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I spent 3 hours on the telephone with Marriott (last night into this morning) on this very question. Both Category 5 and Category 6 TPs are being mapped to Category 1-4 (at least mine are). After speaking to 3 different 'escalated' persons - first 'regular' reservations, then 'elite' services, and lastly 'platinum desk', I was able to get someone who could generate the 30k MRP refund for each of my Category 6 packages that I asked to downgrade. (So, it can be done over the phone now.)
> 
> The downgrades are complete. I can see the new packages in my account. However, when she attempted to deposit the refunded points into my account, the system 'froze' not allowing her to finish the transaction. So, now I have a 'case' that will take 3-5 days for an even 'higher' MR supervisor to fix.
> 
> ...



So, things are better than they were, but I still don't think Marriott has fully delivered on what they offered. When I started the travel package 'downgrade' offer by Marriott Rewards, I had four Category 6 packages to downgrade and an account balance of about 113k MRPs. At the end of my initial 3+ hour call, I had four new Category 5 packages (but only 33k MRPs in my account, for a net loss of 80k MRPs - hence the case number). My second call didn't go much better, resulting in an MR position of "you won't be getting any points back".

Today's 3rd call left me with the same four new Category 5 packages and an account balance of 153k MRPs, (for a net gain of 40k MRPs). Their explanation was that the remaining 80k MRPs (of the 120k I should have received @30k for each package I downgraded) I do not see were used to 'pay' for the downgrade to Category 5. I know that is not what their 8/20/18 announcement said when the downgrade offer was rolled out, but I'm willing to settle for us both being mutually dissatisfied (since they initially wanted me to pay 80k MRPs out of my account to be able to downgrade).

The hallmark of a true compromise - when both parties are left mutually dissatisfied.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 12, 2018)

kds4 said:


> So, things are better than they were, but I still don't think Marriott has fully delivered on what they offered. When I started the travel package 'downgrade' offer by Marriott Rewards, I had four Category 6 packages to downgrade and an account balance of about 113k MRPs. At the end of my initial 3+ hour call, I had four new Category 5 packages (but only 33k MRPs in my account, for a net loss of 80k MRPs - hence the case number). My second call didn't go much better, resulting in an MR position of "you won't be getting any points back".
> 
> Today's 3rd call left me with the same four new Category 5 packages and an account balance of 153k MRPs, (for a net gain of 40k MRPs). Their explanation was that the remaining 80k MRPs (of the 120k I should have received @30k for each package I downgraded) I do not see were used to 'pay' for the downgrade to Category 5. I know that is not what their 8/20/18 announcement said when the downgrade offer was rolled out, but I'm willing to settle for us both being mutually dissatisfied (since they initially wanted me to pay 80k MRPs out of my account to be able to downgrade).
> 
> The hallmark of a true compromise - when both parties are left mutually dissatisfied.



I believe they made a mistake with their calculation in their initial announcement now when they actually do the math and programming into the system, they are reflecting a different number.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2018)

I think there is also an issue where if you are trying to downgrade a five night package vs the seven night packages. The 30K offer was for seven night packages. In the old package structure, the difference in points cost between each category was 30K. That is not the same for the five night packages, so if you downgrade them, you shouldn't necessarily expect 30K refunded.

One step down from a five night category 6 certificate is only 15K point, for the category 8 it is 30K. So if you are trying to get the refund on the category 6 five night package, it really should only be a 15K refund, not the 30K like the seven night packages.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 12, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Glad it worked out. So, what category of travel package do you have in your account now in place of your Category 8?



We now have a 5 night Cat. 5 certificate. Also, the new certificate was given a new expiration date one year from the date of the change. We have attached it to our stay at the Sydney Marriott at Circular Quay next May. We were fortunate that they recategorized the hotel from a Cat. 8 to a Cat. 5, so we are staying where we wanted to stay, but for 30k points less than originally listed. I’m not sure why they knocked it down so far as we have stayed there a few years ago and liked it quite a bit. Happy campers!

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 12, 2018)

uop1497 said:


> Can someone please advise what best option I should do with my travel cartificate category 8 .
> 
> Before 8/18/2018, I made a reservation using my TP certificate for Marriott Circular Quay in Sydney.  It is 40K/ night for that hotel stay at that time . Now that hotel is down grade to Category 5  and it is 35k/ night.
> 
> ...



Please refer to my earlier post as I was in the same situation and wanting to attach the new Cat. 5 certificate to the same hotel. Keep trying until you get someone who knows what they are doing. Frustrating I know. Have them refer to Knowledge Article 6083 in Engage, which is their internal knowledge base. This article number is the new number for the article that another Tugger referred to earlier in this thread.

Bottom line, we downgraded our 5 night  Cat. 8 certificate to a Cat. 5,attached it to our reservation at Sydney Marriott Circular Quay and received 30,000 MRP’s back into my account (it appears as +75k and -45k). It took the rep about 5 minutes to complete the transaction. Unfortunately I didn’t ask her for her name.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## kds4 (Sep 12, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> We now have a 5 night Cat. 5 certificate. Also, the new certificate was given a new expiration date one year from the date of the change. We have attached it to our stay at the Sydney Marriott at Circular Quay next May. We were fortunate that they recategorized the hotel from a Cat. 8 to a Cat. 5, so we are staying where we wanted to stay, but for 30k points less than originally listed. I’m not sure why they knocked it down so far as we have stayed there a few years ago and liked it quite a bit. Happy campers!
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



Got it. We were trying to put together an Australia trip for next June/July and just never could get everything to align. So, we are using two of our Category 5 packages for consecutive 5 night stays in London at the Kensington Marriott then in Paris at the Marriott Rive Gauche. Circular Quay was where we had planned to stay for the Sydney leg of our trip (had it come together). Still looking to get down under at some point.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 13, 2018)

My Cat 6 was downgraded to a 5 and I got back 15K.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 13, 2018)

Quilter said:


> My Cat 6 was downgraded to a 5 and I got back 15K.



You came out better than I did with an average of 10k MRP back for each Cat 6 I downgraded. The inconsistencies (across the MR board) are definitely a point of frustration.


----------



## BigMac (Sep 13, 2018)

Quilter said:


> My Cat 6 was downgraded to a 5 and I got back 15K.


I think you mean your old cat 6 was downgraded to a new cat 4 - not new cat 5


----------



## kds4 (Sep 13, 2018)

BigMac said:


> I think you mean your old cat 6 was downgraded to a new cat 4 - not new cat 5



I can't speak for Quilter, but my old Category 6 TPs that I downgraded are in my account now as new Category 5 TPs expiring 12/31/19.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2018)

The reason for the refund offer is because two old categories map to the same category in the new system.

Here is the mapping;
Old Cat......New Cat
1-5............1-4
6..............1-4
7...............5
8...............5
9...............6
Tier 1-3........6
Tier 4-5........7

Because someone who would have paid more points for a category 6 certificate in the past is getting the same new certificate as someone who only paid for a 1-5 certificate, they are offering to refund 30K in points. They are only offering this if you have what was an old category 6, 8 or Tier 1-3 certificate. The refund is based on the difference in price between the category certificate you have and the category one step below. For the 7 night packages, this is easy because the difference in price was 30K in points every time. For five night packages, it is different. The price difference between a category 1-5 and 6 was only 15K points and between 8 and 9 it was 30K in points. I don't know how many points were needed for Tier 1-3 five night packages. So if you have a category 6 five night certificate, you should only expect a 15K refund. However if you are downgrading a category 8 five night cert, then you should get the 30K.

It seems the main problem is lack of knowledge and training for the reps at Marriott customer service. Another problem is the obscurity of the five night packages since they were only available to MVC owners.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I can't speak for Quilter, but my old Category 6 TPs that I downgraded are in my account now as new Category 5 TPs expiring 12/31/19.


It seems that the rep didn't properly downgrade your certificate. Your old category 6 certificate should have mapped to the new 1-4. When you requested the refund for the downgrade, nothing should have changed with the new category, it should have remained as a 1-4 and you be given a refund of 15K in points. The problem is the reps don't know what they are doing because the overall training is poor with the integration. I don't blame the reps, I blame the management in charge and the training program overall. 

Of course, I certainly wouldn't complain about their goof up with regard to your certificate "downgrade" it was an upgrade and it seems you got points refunded to boot?


----------



## vacationlover2 (Sep 15, 2018)

What phone number are you calling and which prompts are you hitting to get the certificate downgraded properly 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kds4 (Sep 15, 2018)

vacationlover2 said:


> What phone number are you calling and which prompts are you hitting to get the certificate downgraded properly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I finally called the Marriott Rewards customer service number (not Marriott Reservations). It is an area code 801 number. Once you enter your MR number, they should send you to a rep (but you will have to ask for customer service to get past the automated prompts - no option for "downgrade a travel package").


----------



## WBP (Oct 23, 2018)

Well, Hyatt seems to have gone the route of Marriott, with changes coming, effective November 1, 2018 to the World of Hyatt (brand loyalty program). 

https://world.hyatt.com/content/gp/...4534L_H100000778760210G00074534L20181022MMAUS


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Oct 23, 2018)

Traveling Suitcase said:


> Reading through a bit of the old thread.  My last stay at a Marriott Time Share was in Park City in July.  I had 3 reservations, but for the first time ever didn't receive any rewards points for my stay.  Has something changed?  One week was a trade through II, a few days were using MVC points, and a few days were on a sales package.  I believe I read you only get reward points when you're paying for a stay.  Certainly we paid for the sales stay, we paid 2 upgrade fees for the week that was traded, and it would seem from my perspective you certainly when staying on MVC points, as you pay mightly wit your membership and your maintenance fees.  We've always gotten points when staying at timeshares.  We also get elite bonus points, why not this time??


***Yes, we've stayed at that particular time share about 7 other times.  When I called Marriott Rewards they acted like we never get points for time shares.  The person I talked to seemed clueless.  I asked her to look at my account and see all the times we had received points.  She was gone from the phone awhile, then came back and said they were really busy she would check with someone and get back to me.  Naturally she didn't get back to me.  I've not had a chance to re-call and start the process over again.  Perhaps I'll call the location directly, as you suggested and see what I can learn.  It's a favorite place to go...but not because of the staff.  We've had troubles with this particular location multiple times.  Often they don't seem to have our rewards number even though I follow the same procedure, book from the same webpage etc as I do all the others without trouble.


----------



## kds4 (Oct 24, 2018)

Traveling Suitcase said:


> ***Yes, we've stayed at that particular time share about 7 other times.  When I called Marriott Rewards they acted like we never get points for time shares.  The person I talked to seemed clueless.  I asked her to look at my account and see all the times we had received points.  She was gone from the phone awhile, then came back and said they were really busy she would check with someone and get back to me.  Naturally she didn't get back to me.  I've not had a chance to re-call and start the process over again.  Perhaps I'll call the location directly, as you suggested and see what I can learn.  It's a favorite place to go...but not because of the staff.  We've had troubles with this particular location multiple times.  Often they don't seem to have our rewards number even though I follow the same procedure, book from the same webpage etc as I do all the others without trouble.



Definitely sounds like a local management problem. Those Marriott Reward Points do cost the property 'something'. However, that is not an excuse for putting owners/guests through the exercise of calling Marriott Rewards after every stay to get missing points. Unfortunately, it probably won't change without enough complaints about that particular property.


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks, I didn't realize it cost the location, that's really good to know.  I guess I assumed it all came under the umbrella of Marriott Rewards.  Ran out of time to call yesterday, but plan to today.


----------

